# 6th BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - 19th 2015



## tictoc

*Pentathlon Homepage *|| *Pentathlon Stats* || *Rules for the BOINC Pentathlon* || *Download BOINC*



Spoiler: SIGN UP REQUIRED TO TRACK STATS AND WIN PRIZES











*

What is this event all about?*

The Pentathlon consists of 5 separate "disciplines".


Marathon (CPU, 14 days)
Sprint (CPU, 3 days)
*Surprise* (CPU, more details for this discipline will be announced soon!)
City Run (CPU, 5 days)
Cross Country (GPU, 5 days)

The fun and challenging aspect of the Pentathlon is resource management. The 5 "disciplines" are run over a 14 day period, so each "discipline" overlaps another discipline. Figuring out what to run, and when to run it, is what makes the Pentathlon a unique and enjoyable BOINC points race.

Run-times and projects for each discipline are announced 5 days (Marathon, City Run, Cross Country) or 3 days (Sprint) before their respective start via Blog (Feed , Twitter , Facebook ).

This allows some time to stock up on completed WU's, but it can also be dangerous if you forget to turn in the completed tasks before the deadline. It also adds another twist to resource management, if you are trying to stockpile WU's, while simultaneously running the current active disciplines.

*
New to BOINC?*

Check out the BOINC Essentials Thread for information about BOINC, how to install and use the BOINC Manager client, and what projects are available on the BOINC platform.

*Promote the BOINC Pentathlon in your forum signature!*








*6th BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - 19th, 2015*









Code:

:boxing3: *6th BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - 19th, 2015* :boxing3:

*Disciplines to crunch:*

*Sprint (CPU): **[email protected] Sixtrack*

Starts: 5/16
Ends: 5/19

*Project Support Thread*

*Marathon* *(CPU)*: *World Community Grid*

Starts: 5/5

Ends: 5/19

*Project Support Thread*

*Disciplines Ended:*

*City Run (CPU): **Malaria Control*

Starts: 5/7

Ends: 5/12

*Project Support Thread*

*Cross Country(GPU): [email protected]*

Starts: 5/9

Ends: 5/14

*Project Support Thread*

*Swimming (CPU): [email protected]*

Starts: 5/10

Ends: 5/17

*Project Support Thread*



Spoiler: Project Choosing Rules



Quote:


> Each team signing up for the BOINC Pentathlon (possible until 27st of April) can suggest one GPU project and three different CPU projects. The projects with the largest number of suggestions will be crunched - except for those projects which
> 
> were chosen in last year's Pentathlon (theSkyNet POGS, Collatz Conjecture, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected])
> can't provide a sufficient number of workunits
> support just a few operating systems
> require specific hardware (e.g. sensors)
> use a buggy application
> don't offer the creation of new accounts
> don't support WebRPC
> 
> To keep this process as transparent as possible, we'll publish the suggestions of every team when announcing the final CPU project and the GPU project.






*OCN GPU Project Nomination:* [email protected]
*OCN CPU Projects Nominations:* World Community Grid, [email protected], [email protected]

*Prizes being Donated for the Pentathlon:*

*($75) - $75 Paypal -* Donated by *Overclock.net *

*Winner: *magic8192

*($50) - $50 Paypal -* Donated by *Overclock.net *

*Winner: *TechCrazy

*($50) - $50 Paypal -* Donated by *Overclock.net*

*Winner: *BritishBob

*($50) - $50 Paypal - *Donated by* Overclock.net*

*Winner: *Wheezo

*($35) - Overclocked Account -* Donated by *Overclock.net*

*Winner: *MaybeDerek

*($30) - Dead Island Collection* - Donated by *Wolfsbora*

*Winner:*

*($25) - $25 Paypal -* Donated by *Overclock.net *

*Winner: *spdaimon

*($25) - $25 Paypal -* Donated by *Overclock.net *

*Winner: *McPaste

*($25) - $25 Paypal -* Donated by *Overclock.net *

*Winner: *Doc_Gonzo

*($25) - $25 Paypal - *Donated by* Overclock.net*

*Winner: *emoga

*($25) - $25 Paypal - *Donated by* Overclock.net*

*Winner: *link1393

*($20) - $20 Paypal - *Donated by* Overclock.net*

*Winner: *Sethy666

*($20) - $20 Paypal - *Donated by* Overclock.net*

*Winner: *Genesis1984

*($20) - $20 Paypal - *Donated by* Overclock.net*

*Winner: *DarkRyder

*($20) - $20 Paypal - *Donated by* Overclock.net*

*Winner: *bfromcolo

*($20) - $20 Paypal - *Donated by* Overclock.net*

*Winner: *frag85

*($30) - Civilization V -* Donated by *Dman811*

*Winner: *lanofsong

*($15) - Humble Bundle Might & Magic -* Donated by* Wolfsbora*

*Winner: *whitewulfe

*Pentathlon Participants Roster:*



Spoiler: click to see




TechCrazy
mm67
bfromcolo
gamer11200
Finrond
mkclan
PR-Imagery
magic8192
Zeddicus
ku4jb
BritishBob
LarsL
Genesis1984
WhiteWulfe
McPaste
link1393
Sethy666
emoga
spdaimon
tictoc
granno21
Wheezo
TheBlademaster01
jetpak12
MaybeDerek
itanhul
Starbomba
nisthzn
Doc_Gonzo
lanofsong
Tyrandis
SuperSluether
dman811
Wolfsbora
CynicalUnicorn
cechk01
frag85
Clairvoy8nt
AlphaC
DarkRyder


----------



## tictoc

Marathon (CPU, 14 days): World Community Grid


lanofsong
bfromcolo
Zeddicus
CynicalUnicorn
spdaimon
Clairvoy8nt
tictoc
link1393
DarkRyder
 

Sprint (CPU, 3 days)


Sethy666
spdaimon
 

Swimming (CPU, 7 days): Yoyo


spdaimon
tictoc
 

City Run (CPU, 5 days): Malaria Control


TechCrazy
Zeddicus
spdaimon
 

Cross Country (GPU, 5 days): [email protected]


dman811
Sethy666
Wolfsbora
bfromcolo
spdaimon
tictoc
link1393

Wildcards:


bfromcolo
Ithanul
spdaimon


----------



## TechCrazy

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AkQOm4i5xqx5dEZuV0dYaG0ybWY2R1E1WnVHVHZRcWc&single=true&gid=29&output=html&widget=true

sign up

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1httjbeb590c9s_LRqbWoeKMRCT9KywODJrjwenZsyDA/viewform


----------



## bfromcolo

Cool! In!


----------



## gamer11200

In!


----------



## Finrond

My favorite event of the year!


----------



## spdaimon

Hopefully they will check that the project will have enough work this time...







:


----------



## PR-Imagery

Aww yiss


----------



## TechCrazy

I have some sweet prizes coming our way, what are some things you'd like to see?

Some ideas...

SSDs?

RAM?

CPU?

AIO coolers?

GPU!?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yes to all!

And cookies.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Yes to all!
> 
> And cookies.


Someone say cookies!


----------



## Genesis1984

Aww yeah, great time of the year. Signed up!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Someone say cookies!


Delicious cookies are the best!

And in other news, I'll give this a whirl this year. Might even knock my CPU's overclock down a touch so I can run that alongside my GPU (last year 4.5 folded CPU no problems, but every time I've tried my current 4.6 with folding or BOINC it crashes anywhere between 2-8 hours in)


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Yes to all!
> 
> And cookies.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Someone say cookies!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Delicious cookies are the best!


Only if we have milk with our cookies, although shipping it could be a bit tricky.


----------



## spdaimon

What about powered milk? lol Doesn't taste the same.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> What about powered milk? lol Doesn't taste the same.


Bleach,that stuffs nasty!


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Delicious cookies are the best!
> 
> And in other news, I'll give this a whirl this year. Might even knock my CPU's overclock down a touch so I can run that alongside my GPU (last year 4.5 folded CPU no problems, but every time I've tried my current 4.6 with folding or BOINC it crashes anywhere between 2-8 hours in)


Just keep in mind the GPU discipline is only 5 days


Marathon (CPU, 14 days)
Sprint (CPU, 3 days)
*Surprise* (CPU, more details for this discipline will be announced soon!)
City Run (CPU, 5 days)
*Cross Country (GPU, 5 days)*
Cross Country:

[email protected] --- CUDA
[email protected]
GPUGRID --- CUDA
[email protected] --- need double precision so faster on HD7950/HD7970/R9 280X Radeons
Moo! Wrapper
PrimeGrid
[email protected]
Test your PC with those before it starts









* apparently the Pentathlon people didn't get the message [email protected] supports CUDA only


----------



## link1393

Last year was awesome, I think this one will be even better


----------



## Sethy666

Love to play again


----------



## Finrond

Overclock.net isn't showing up on the list of registered teams on the pentathlon website. Is this because they haven't updated it or because we haven't registered yet?


----------



## tictoc

We haven't registered yet. Voting for the GPU and CPU projects ends today at 23:59 UTC. We have to turn in our project nominations with our registration, so once the project voting is concluded, I will get us registered.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> We haven't registered yet. Voting for the GPU and CPU projects ends today at 23:59 UTC. We have to turn in our project nominations with our registration, so once the project voting is concluded, I will get us registered.


Gotcha. I wondered if that might be the case.


----------



## tictoc

OP edited with the results from our project voting. I just realized I hadn't signed up.







I am now signed up and will be registering the team with SETI.germany shortly.


----------



## Finrond

Have we posted in the Folding forum asking for people to join us yet? I know we had a bunch of those guys help out last year, it would be great to have them join us again this year.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yup, theres a thread over there, couples days/weeks now


----------



## TechCrazy

http://www.overclock.net/t/1551510/6th-annual-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-19th#post_23808413

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Have we posted in the Folding forum asking for people to join us yet? I know we had a bunch of those guys help out last year, it would be great to have them join us again this year.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Yup, theres a thread over there, couples days/weeks now


----------



## granno21

Signed up. I hope I can get my 8 core up and running but I don't have high hopes.

Anyone find any good free VPS that we could run trials on for the duration of the event?


----------



## jetpak12

Signed up.









I tried running a full 6c/12t on my sig rig the other night for CPU projects and it crashed, so it seems like I still have to tweak my OC a bit.

I also have a second 290X coming in this week, so hope to put up some decent points overall.









Its gonna be fun this year.


----------



## spdaimon

heh..was doing the same. I have a X5660 on my P6T SE. I got it clocked to [email protected] I had to turn on LLC to get it stable though. I've been using IBT to check it.


----------



## MaybeDerek

I'm in! Had a great time last year, will have a great time this year


----------



## granno21

I have a lot of desktop computers at work that I have admin rights and remote access to, but i don't want to have to individually install on each one. Is there a way to speed up the process and control them during the event?


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> I have a lot of desktop computers at work that I have admin rights and remote access to, but i don't want to have to individually install on each one. Is there a way to speed up the process and control them during the event?


I took only a cursory glance at it, but would this help:
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Creating_custom_installers


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> I have a lot of desktop computers at work that I have admin rights and remote access to, but i don't want to have to individually install on each one. Is there a way to speed up the process and control them during the event?


Looks like a little work, but if you are up for it, here are the directions.
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Creating_custom_installers


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> I took only a cursory glance at it, but would this help:
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Creating_custom_installers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Looks like a little work, but if you are up for it, here are the directions.
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Creating_custom_installers


Looks like a lot of work.

Any idea if creating a virtual box Linux boinc image and then somehow mass deploying that would be easier?


----------



## Finrond

World Community Grid is this years marathon project! Get yer rigs FIRED UPPPPPPP!


----------



## tictoc

@Finrond Thanks for the heads up. I have been out all day and missed the update.









I will get the OP edited as soon as I get home.


----------



## Sethy666

Is there any particular WCG project we should go with or just go with what we like?


----------



## tictoc

Not sure on what project to run. @DarkRyder, @magic8192, and @Tex1954 are WCG vets and might be able to point us in the right direction.

I should have the WCG Pentathlon support thread up in a few minutes.

**EDIT** World Community Grid Pentathlon thread is now up.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Not sure on what project to run. @DarkRyder
> , @magic8192
> , and @Tex1954
> are WCG vets and might be able to point us in the right direction.
> 
> I should have the WCG Pentathlon support thread up in a few minutes.
> **EDIT** World Community Grid Pentathlon thread is now up.


That would be much appreciated, thanks


----------



## dman811

Civilization V bought for prizing.


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> World Community Grid is this years marathon project! Get yer rigs FIRED UPPPPPPP!


WCG takes a while to approve work so I would get started as early as possible so that your credits are granted during the event.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> WCG takes a while to approve work so I would get started as early as possible so that your credits are granted during the event.


I wouldn't report any tasks until the event actually starts though. You don't want all the crunching to be for naught.


----------



## bfromcolo

So I should start stock piling units now, or is it still too early?

And in terms of mechanics, I just set the work unit cache to 5 days and after its downloaded all the work units suspend network activity in the client. Or is there some other method to work units without transmitting them?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> So I should start stock piling units now, or is it still too early?
> 
> And in terms of mechanics, I just set the work unit cache to 5 days and after its downloaded all the work units suspend network activity in the client. Or is there some other method to work units without transmitting them?


That's my method. Be warned, WCG is low on tasks I think because everyone is hitting their servers hard doing the same. It may take several updates to get a full queue.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> That's my method. Be warned, WCG is low on tasks I think because everyone is hitting their servers hard doing the same. It may take several updates to get a full queue.


Yes it looks like it is giving me a few work units but not giving me a 5 day queue to crunch through unfortunately.


----------



## spdaimon

Just update it a few times as Finrond said, you'll get enough work. I've done that for a couple of my rigs...or it could be that another project is taking up the CPU queue. I made that mistake recently.









On another note, I was going to use BAM! to control my rigs by putting them in a group, but from my experience today, it takes a few updates for all the changes to take place (add/remove/stop)...like a lumbering giant trying to change direction. Better off just connecting 1 by 1 it seems.


----------



## tictoc

BoincTasks is awesome for controlling multiple machines. It works really well especially if all the machines are on the same network. It will allow you to add a project to all of your machines at once, and give you a nice central location to control all of you BOINC clients.


----------



## mm67

WCG seems to have a limit of 35 tasks per cpu thread, you won't get more than that no matter high you set the queue limit. I managed to pull about 2200 tasks to dump once we get started


----------



## MaybeDerek

I just downloaded and set up BoincTasks, and it looks awesome! When I get home I will have to test to see if I can set it up to communicate with my other computers. Its integration with TThrottle is great.


----------



## magic8192

Why is the skynet POGS on the stats page?


----------



## gamer11200

This is going to be a great Pentathlon!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Why is the skynet POGS on the stats page?


Looks like seti.germany is still working on their site. POGS was last years marathon project.


----------



## spdaimon

I installed BoincTasks set up a few months ago when someone, probably TicToc, mentioned it. I like it alot. I got most of my rigs to talk to each other via BoincTasks. I should be able to fix the rest during the Pentathlon.

@MaybeDerek if you run the app called BoincToolbox in the BoincTasks program folder it will make it much easier. Installer doesn't create a shortcut to it for some reason. I missed that point until @SuperSluether pointed it out to me. Helps if I read the instructions.


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> WCG seems to have a limit of 35 tasks per cpu thread, you won't get more than that no matter high you set the queue limit. I managed to pull about 2200 tasks to dump once we get started


I can only get 5 days worth that will really only take 3. How did you get so many jobs?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> I can only get 5 days worth that will really only take 3. How did you get so many jobs?


Your i5 system for example should be able to get 140 tasks but if you are running at 4.6 GHz then it will probably run through them in about three days.


----------



## LarsL

I got my 3 I7's loaded up WCG and crunching waiting to upload on May 5th. When will we know the next cpu project so I can load up my 945 and Mac or should I get them running WCG also. Some team leadership would help a lot to tell us worker bees what project to run and when to load up and stuff like that.


----------



## spdaimon

@LarsL, kind of feel the same way. Kind of mixed feelings about it. Do we or a few of us concentrate on one project, hoping for 1st place in that project. Last year, admittedly I felt like David trying to kill Goliath, but still fun. I downloaded probably 1000 or so tasks myself and run them on half the cores I have...which is still 8 more than I had last year. lol..invested in a few hexcores really helped. The other half I figure I run the project de la journée.


----------



## bfromcolo

Fri 01 May 2015 07:27:40 AM MDT | World Community Grid | Not requesting tasks: don't need

I can't seem to get my systems to download a large cache of jobs. For example on my PII I have 4 running and 18 in queue and it stops asking for work. I have the web site set to allow 5 days of work cache but its not working how I expected.

edit - never mind I figured it out


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> I got my 3 I7's loaded up WCG and crunching waiting to upload on May 5th. When will we know the next cpu project so I can load up my 945 and Mac or should I get them running WCG also. Some team leadership would help a lot to tell us worker bees what project to run and when to load up and stuff like that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> @LarsL, kind of feel the same way. Kind of mixed feelings about it. Do we or a few of us concentrate on one project, hoping for 1st place in that project. Last year, admittedly I felt like David trying to kill Goliath, but still fun. I downloaded probably 1000 or so tasks myself and run them on half the cores I have...which is still 8 more than I had last year. lol..invested in a few hexcores really helped. The other half I figure I run the project de la journée.


I am going to sit down tonight and get the schedule of disciplines figured out. I think a general plan, if you have a few machines, would be to run the slowest performer on the marathon project and then load up the faster machine for each discipline.

If anyone wants a little guidance on how to split up the workload, shoot me a PM listing your rigs, and I will try and put together a schedule of when to load up, submit, and crunch tasks for each discipline.


----------



## dman811

Alright guys, I have just confirmed that the May Foldathon will not interfere with your Pentathlon. We have moved our dates to May 25th-27th.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> I got my 3 I7's loaded up WCG and crunching waiting to upload on May 5th. When will we know the next cpu project so I can load up my 945 and Mac or should I get them running WCG also. Some team leadership would help a lot to tell us worker bees what project to run and when to load up and stuff like that.


The projects for each discipline are announced 5 days prior to the start of each discipline. Generally what I do is load up 5 days of the marathon project since it is announced first (make sure that after your queue is full you change the queue size back to something manageable - say 1 day or .5 day) Then I will set a couple rigs to stay on that for the duration, and switch my other ones depending on how well our team is doing (do we have an opportunity to overtake, are we going to be overtaken, can we gain a bunch of spots with minimal effort, etc...).

It is really up to you, and any crunching in the projects that count will help either way.

EDIT: It is partly a fly by the seat of your pants kinda competition, which adds the the fun IMO. I'm sure we'll be posting on this forum asking for help in certain disciplines if we need extra resources, or if we are solidly placed in some we can divert away from that. Of course, another team could always be stockpiling for a last minute points bomb! Such fun!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Alright guys, I have just confirmed that the May Foldathon will not interfere with your Pentathlon. We have moved our dates to May 25th-27th.


Thanks dman! We appreciate all the folders that come to help us out during this time!


----------



## granno21

Anyone Tried this? I might be able to scrounge up a few more computers if I can get this to work:

Running Boinc from Ram: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/getting-boinc-setup-without-drives.206818/


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Anyone Tried this? I might be able to scrounge up a few more computers if I can get this to work:
> 
> Running Boinc from Ram: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/getting-boinc-setup-without-drives.206818/


If it persists through a system crash then that would be pretty cool!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Alright guys, I have just confirmed that the May Foldathon will not interfere with your Pentathlon. We have moved our dates to May 25th-27th.


Cool! Now get more folders over here!


----------



## TechCrazy

I cant add WCG when I try it says "missing or bad parameter: email_addr

Not sure what this means, I had to use "forgot user and pass" because I havnt ran it in so long.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I cant add WCG when I try it says "missing or bad parameter: email_addr
> 
> Not sure what this means, I had to use "forgot user and pass" because I havnt ran it in so long.


WCG login is just user name and password not email and password like other Boinc projects


----------



## tictoc

The next discipline has been announced. It is Malaria Control, and will run from 5/7-5/12. I will have that project thread up later tonight. Now the juggling begins.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> WCG login is just user name and password not email and password like other Boinc projects


Yes I found that out but for some reason when I use user and pass it's not signing in


----------



## Finrond

Don't forget to join the overclock.net team for each project that you create and account for!


----------



## dman811

Do we know what the GPU project will be? Unfortunately that is all that I can contribute with.


----------



## Ithanul

Ok doki, I think I will join in the fun. Just need to get the main rig finish with its folding then setup it for this. Hopefully I should have no trouble setting this up since going to be my first time doing this.


----------



## TechCrazy

Alright pm's sent, make sure you guys sign up so we can get stats up and ready. Prize list will be updated tonight. Banner will be updated tomorrow.

If you have a plan set and know what youll be running post and tictoc or I will update a list of projects vs participants and we can see where we need help. If you change again post and let us know so we can keep this list updated.

*LIST FOUND HERE*


----------



## Ithanul

Alright got BOINC installed. Hmmm, so one can run several of these units at a time. This definitely a little bit different from folding. Going to be interesting learning how to get best work out of my CPU with this.

Ok, I think I liking this. I can have the CPU easily doing this without bothering my Titan while it folds, Sweet! Hmmm, I think I may get the 1090T to join in too.


----------



## dman811

I'll join in for GPU.


----------



## Starbomba

Welp, i almost forgot about this. Damn work, but sadlybuills won't pay themselves









Dang, i can't be home until the 7th, i only have one rig working







At least it's the X5650+R9 290









Will prepare my X3460+GTX470 once i get home, and just for kicks and giggles i'll dig out my spare E8400 rigs.


----------



## thenailedone

Still don't have proper cooling and it is a hot summer here in the desert but count me in too... i7 and a 770 ready for duty







(now to download and install and figure out what the hell to do then







)

edit: OK I think I need some help... I am not sure what my BOINC user name is (signed in with e-mail address when I d/l a seti project just to test) and also don't know what my cross-platform id number thingy is :/

OK so I see how the cross platform id thing is working sort off... but there is a different key on each project?! Er...?!

OK so I used the cross id for the World Community Grid for now... do I need to add more etc?!


----------



## bfromcolo

If you user name and email is consistent between projects I though they would all sync under a single cross project ID.


----------



## lanofsong

I will sign up for Marathon on my CPU, i will pause ClimatePrediction for the time being. Should be 14 days of uninterrupted crunching.
Now to see if i can get it running


----------



## Ithanul

Ok got a question. How do keep a wu from being sent off after it is finish? Seems right now mine just auto sends them off to get validated.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Yes I found that out but for some reason when I use user and pass it's not signing in


Did you figure this out as i have run into this issue also?

Edit - I had to go to the webpage to set up an account first, then log back in to the "add a project" in the Boinc program.

All set and Boincing for OCN


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ok got a question. How do keep a wu from being sent off after it is finish? Seems right now mine just auto sends them off to get validated.


In the menu you can disable network by setting it to "Never". What you can do to stock up on units is to go to Boinc Preferences under Network and set minimum work buffer to some number of days (however many you think you need) and wait for it to download all of these tasks. Once it is done downloading and you know that you have as many as you want, disable Network and get to crunching! Once you want to 'release' the units (getting points for them by uploading them) you can Enable Network. Hope that helps.


----------



## ku4jb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I cant add WCG when I try it says "missing or bad parameter: email_addr
> 
> Not sure what this means, I had to use "forgot user and pass" because I havnt ran it in so long.


wcg link


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaybeDerek*
> 
> In the menu you can disable network by setting it to "Never". What you can do to stock up on units is to go to Boinc Preferences under Network and set minimum work buffer to some number of days (however many you think you need) and wait for it to download all of these tasks. Once it is done downloading and you know that you have as many as you want, disable Network and get to crunching! Once you want to 'release' the units (getting points for them by uploading them) you can Enable Network. Hope that helps.


And if you need to stop just one project then you can do that by redirecting projects upload server to localhost in hosts file (located in c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\ folder in Windows 7). This for example prevents WCG from uploading :

Code:



Code:


# Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#

# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.
#       127.0.0.1       localhost
#       ::1             localhost
        127.0.0.1       grid.worldcommunitygrid.org


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4jb*
> 
> wcg link


Had the same problem,

Just update boinc to the latest version and it's fixed


----------



## Genesis1984

Well I just accidentally uploaded my 15 or 20 wcg wu's when I downloaded malaria control wu's. As far as what I can run during the event, my 7950 and 6870 during the gpu, 3 cores on my phenom II 965, and I was going to dedicate 3 cores on my old athlon II 630 to wcg.


----------



## dman811

I can dedicate my Athlon II X2 260 and 660 Ti in my HTPC. Ideally I'll run WCG on the Athlon until GPU starts, and then I'd like to switch. I just hope when I set it up tonight that I get a CPID that I already use, and if not, then at least one that will link when I start crunching whatever GPU requires.


----------



## lanofsong

I am have not received any units for WCG to crunch in several hours.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I have only four WUs for WCG I got yesterday. None have shown up today. On the other hand, I got a buttload of malariacontrol.

So far I got all 8 threads going on the 4770K. Will tomorrow afternoon setup BOINC on the folder in Ubuntu and get the 1090T to join in. When the GPU part of this starts up, you can beat both Titans and 980 will join in at full force.

Also, I think the CPID I put in the sign up is wrong...


----------



## Genesis1984

Accidentally posted this in the marathon thread.

According to the pent homepage, [email protected] will be the gpu project, running from the 9th to the 14th.


----------



## dman811

Good, a project I already run.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Alright pm's sent, make sure you guys sign up so we can get stats up and ready. Prize list will be updated tonight. Banner will be updated tomorrow.
> 
> If you have a plan set and know what youll be running post and tictoc or I will update a list of projects vs participants and we can see where we need help. If you change again post and let us know so we can keep this list updated.
> _*LIST FOUND HERE*_


Im good for the sprint and cross country


----------



## magic8192

Does anyone have upload server name for malariacontrol?


----------



## dman811

Well it appears that my CPIDs just will not link no matter what I try. I will sign up with my Einstein CPID and hope that that's the project I should be running. Now how do I limit it to only use my GPU? I've got it running 0.2 CPUs + 1 NVIDIA GPU. That's what it says under Status. It's an Athlon II X2 and a GTX 660 Ti.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Well it appears that my CPIDs just will not link no matter what I try. I will sign up with my Einstein CPID and hope that that's the project I should be running. Now how do I limit it to only use my GPU? I've got it running 0.2 CPUs + 1 NVIDIA GPU. That's what it says under Status. It's an Athlon II X2 and a GTX 660 Ti.


There are several ways to do it. If you are using BAM just login to boinc stats select hosts list, select the computer you want to manage and find the project you want to change the settings and click the checkbox to do not use CPU.

In Boinc manager advanced mode select projects and the select einstein and click the homepage button on the left. Click on "my account" and sign in. find the [email protected] preferences section click edit preferences and for use CPU select no and then save


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Does anyone have upload server name for malariacontrol?


That would be www.malariacontrol.net, you can find out server names from client_state.xml file by searching for upload_url tags


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> That would be www.malariacontrol.net, you can find out server names from client_state.xml file by searching for upload_url tags


Thanks!


----------



## dman811

So are these all the correct settings that I should be using? If so, it is still showing 0.2 CPUs + 1 NVIDIA GPU.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Processor usage Suspend work while computer is on battery power? 
Matters only for portable computersyesSuspend work while computer is in use?noSuspend GPU work while computer is in use? 
Enforced by version 6.6.21+yes'In use' means mouse/keyboard activity in last3 minutesSuspend work if no mouse/keyboard activity in last 
Needed to enter low-power mode on some computers--- minutesSuspend work if CPU usage is above 
0 means no restriction
Enforced by version 6.10.30+75%Do work only between the hours of 
No restriction if equal---Leave tasks in memory while suspended? 
Suspended tasks will consume swap space if 'yes'yesSwitch between tasks every 
Recommended: 60 minutes120 minutesOn multiprocessors, use at most16 processorsOn multiprocessors, use at most 
Enforced by version 6.1+100% of the processorsUse at most 
Can be used to reduce CPU heat--- % of CPU timeDisk and memory usage Disk: use at most10 GBDisk: leave free at least 
Values smaller than 0.001 are ignored0.5 GBDisk: use at most50% of totalTasks checkpoint to disk at most every60 secondsSwap space: use at most50% of totalMemory: when computer is in use, use at most50% of totalMemory: when computer is not in use, use at most75% of totalNetwork usage Computer is connected to the Internet about every 
Leave blank or 0 if always connected. 
BOINC will try to maintain at least this much work (max 10 days).0.2 daysMaintain enough work for an additional5 daysConfirm before connecting to Internet? 
Matters only if you have a modem, ISDN or VPN connectionnoDisconnect when done? 
Matters only if you have a modem, ISDN or VPN connectionnoMaximum download rate:--- Kbytes/secMaximum upload rate:--- Kbytes/secUse network only between the hours of---Transfer at most 
Enforced by version 6.10.46+--- Mbytes every --- daysSkip image file verification? 
Check this ONLY if your Internet provider modifies image files (UMTS does this, for example). Skipping verification reduces the security of BOINC.no Edit preferences


----------



## Wolfsbora

Alright, everyone, I'm signed up. I have no idea what I'm doing, I just know that all 3 projects appear to be causing my entire PC to run like crazy. Am I to leave it running like this? Or do I somehow set it to start at the beginning of the Pentathlon?

In other words, I have no idea what I'm doing other than I have the accounts set up for all 3 projects and that I've joined Team Overclock.net.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> So are these all the correct settings that I should be using? If so, it is still showing 0.2 CPUs + 1 NVIDIA GPU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Processor usage Suspend work while computer is on battery power?
> Matters only for portable computersyesSuspend work while computer is in use?noSuspend GPU work while computer is in use?
> Enforced by version 6.6.21+yes'In use' means mouse/keyboard activity in last3 minutesSuspend work if no mouse/keyboard activity in last
> Needed to enter low-power mode on some computers--- minutesSuspend work if CPU usage is above
> 0 means no restriction
> 
> Enforced by version 6.10.30+75%Do work only between the hours of
> No restriction if equal---Leave tasks in memory while suspended?
> Suspended tasks will consume swap space if 'yes'yesSwitch between tasks every
> Recommended: 60 minutes120 minutesOn multiprocessors, use at most16 processorsOn multiprocessors, use at most
> Enforced by version 6.1+100% of the processorsUse at most
> Can be used to reduce CPU heat--- % of CPU timeDisk and memory usage Disk: use at most10 GBDisk: leave free at least
> Values smaller than 0.001 are ignored0.5 GBDisk: use at most50% of totalTasks checkpoint to disk at most every60 secondsSwap space: use at most50% of totalMemory: when computer is in use, use at most50% of totalMemory: when computer is not in use, use at most75% of totalNetwork usage Computer is connected to the Internet about every
> Leave blank or 0 if always connected.
> 
> BOINC will try to maintain at least this much work (max 10 days).0.2 daysMaintain enough work for an additional5 daysConfirm before connecting to Internet?
> Matters only if you have a modem, ISDN or VPN connectionnoDisconnect when done?
> Matters only if you have a modem, ISDN or VPN connectionnoMaximum download rate:--- Kbytes/secMaximum upload rate:--- Kbytes/secUse network only between the hours of---Transfer at most
> Enforced by version 6.10.46+--- Mbytes every --- daysSkip image file verification?
> Check this ONLY if your Internet provider modifies image files (UMTS does this, for example). Skipping verification reduces the security of BOINC.no Edit preferences


Check out the [email protected] preferences. I think that is the computing preferences.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> If you user name and email is consistent between projects I though they would all sync under a single cross project ID.


Perhaps the issue came because on my initial group I had a different username. Aligning all info... will see if the keys align (on an unrelated note got my first BSOD on Win 8.1 and had to do a full refresh that took the whole day... lovely)...


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Alright, everyone, I'm signed up. I have no idea what I'm doing, I just know that all 3 projects appear to be causing my entire PC to run like crazy. Am I to leave it running like this? Or do I somehow set it to start at the beginning of the Pentathlon?
> 
> In other words, I have no idea what I'm doing other than I have the accounts set up for all 3 projects and that I've joined Team Overclock.net.


Take a look at page 1 of this thread. World community Grid is the only project that is running from the start of the Pentathlon. The other projects have different start and finish dates and so there is no point running them straight away.
You could stock up on World Community Grid tasks, complete them before the Pentathlon starts BUT, make sure to set the BOINC Manager to 'Network activity Suspended' (Advanced view, click on Activity Tab) and only change it to allow activity after the event starts. Your stash of completed work units will then upload and count towards the event


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> So are these all the correct settings that I should be using? If so, it is still showing 0.2 CPUs + 1 NVIDIA GPU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you'll ever eliminate the CPU completely so that it says 0 CPU + 1 NV. CPU needs to feed the GPU data. 0.2 CPU means you are using 2/10ths of a CPU core. Maybe the senior staff can correct me, but I am 99% sure of this.
> 
> 
> Processor usage Suspend work while computer is on battery power?
> Matters only for portable computersyesSuspend work while computer is in use?noSuspend GPU work while computer is in use?
> Enforced by version 6.6.21+yes'In use' means mouse/keyboard activity in last3 minutesSuspend work if no mouse/keyboard activity in last
> Needed to enter low-power mode on some computers--- minutesSuspend work if CPU usage is above
> 0 means no restriction
> 
> Enforced by version 6.10.30+75%Do work only between the hours of
> No restriction if equal---Leave tasks in memory while suspended?
> Suspended tasks will consume swap space if 'yes'yesSwitch between tasks every
> Recommended: 60 minutes120 minutesOn multiprocessors, use at most16 processorsOn multiprocessors, use at most
> Enforced by version 6.1+100% of the processorsUse at most
> Can be used to reduce CPU heat--- % of CPU timeDisk and memory usage Disk: use at most10 GBDisk: leave free at least
> Values smaller than 0.001 are ignored0.5 GBDisk: use at most50% of totalTasks checkpoint to disk at most every60 secondsSwap space: use at most50% of totalMemory: when computer is in use, use at most50% of totalMemory: when computer is not in use, use at most75% of totalNetwork usage Computer is connected to the Internet about every
> Leave blank or 0 if always connected.
> 
> BOINC will try to maintain at least this much work (max 10 days).0.2 daysMaintain enough work for an additional5 daysConfirm before connecting to Internet?
> Matters only if you have a modem, ISDN or VPN connectionnoDisconnect when done?
> Matters only if you have a modem, ISDN or VPN connectionnoMaximum download rate:--- Kbytes/secMaximum upload rate:--- Kbytes/secUse network only between the hours of---Transfer at most
> Enforced by version 6.10.46+--- Mbytes every --- daysSkip image file verification?
> Check this ONLY if your Internet provider modifies image files (UMTS does this, for example). Skipping verification reduces the security of BOINC.no Edit preferences


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*


You'll never completely eliminate the CPU so it says 0 CPU + 1 NV. The CPU needs to send the GPU data. 0.2 CPU means 2/10ths of a CPU core. Maybe the senior staff can confirm or deny this, but I am 99% sure of this.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Take a look at page 1 of this thread. World community Grid is the only project that is running from the start of the Pentathlon. The other projects have different start and finish dates and so there is no point running them straight away.
> You could stock up on World Community Grid tasks, complete them before the Pentathlon starts BUT, make sure to set the BOINC Manager to 'Network activity Suspended' (Advanced view, click on Activity Tab) and only change it to allow activity after the event starts. Your stash of completed work units will then upload and count towards the event


Thanks for your response! +1 Einstein and Malaria Control are the only project tasks that have been collected. Nothing for World Community Grid. Am I missing a setting?

Also, how do I set the time to start at the beginning of the event. I'm assuming I go to Tools > Computing preferences > network usage. From there I'm not quite sure what to set.


----------



## Zeddicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Thanks for your response! +1 Einstein and Malaria Control are the only project tasks that have been collected. Nothing for World Community Grid. Am I missing a setting?
> 
> Also, how do I set the time to start at the beginning of the event. I'm assuming I go to Tools > Computing preferences > network usage. From there I'm not quite sure what to set.


WCG does not have any WUs at the moment.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeddicus*
> 
> WCG does not have any WUs at the moment.


Once the Pentathlon starts, and everyone drops all their completed tasks, we should see a more regular flow of work from WCG.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Once the Pentathlon starts, and everyone drops all their completed tasks, we should see a more regular flow of work from WCG.


This really makes the Pentathlon counter productive to the whole distributed computing cause IMO. With the foldathon you are specifically told not to do this and it is against the rules.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Once the Pentathlon starts, and everyone drops all their completed tasks, we should see a more regular flow of work from WCG.


That would explain it... Thanks! I'd +1 you if I could.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Thanks for your response! +1 Einstein and Malaria Control are the only project tasks that have been collected. Nothing for World Community Grid. Am I missing a setting?
> 
> Also, how do I set the time to start at the beginning of the event. I'm assuming I go to Tools > Computing preferences > network usage. From there I'm not quite sure what to set.


To get tasks goto tools /computing preferences/network usage and increase the minimum work buffer setting. Then to get more tasks goto projects , click on the project name and click on the update button. This will request more tasks.
After you have all the tasks, on "Activity" select "Network Activity Suspended" When the project you are crunching starts select "Network Activity always available" and the client will upload all the tasks you have completed.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenailedone*
> 
> This really makes the Pentathlon counter productive to the whole distributed computing cause IMO. With the foldathon you are specifically told not to do this and it is against the rules.


Depends on your perspective. The amount of work that will be done during the Pentathlon is regularly 3-4x what a project would normally see. Here is a link to last years Marathon Project with a breakdown of the work done. BOINC Pentathlon Recap


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Depends on your perspective. The amount of work that will be done during the Pentathlon is regularly 3-4x what a project would normally see. Here is a link to last years Marathon Project with a breakdown of the work done. BOINC Pentathlon Recap


True but imagine if that amount of work was still happening and a day or two before the competition work was still being done as per normal without the flow of WU being affected in this manner. Small matter and doesn't really mean much.

When I get home I will get BOINC installed again and start fishing for some WCG units to nom on


----------



## mm67

Seems like no one told WCG people that they are in Pentathlon this year, on their forums there are hundreds of posts wondering why they ran out of tasks


----------



## tictoc

That is odd, since the Pent organizers generally clear it with the individual projects before the event. The Pentathlon will really hammer the project's servers, and there are quite a few projects that wouldn't be able to take the additional load.


----------



## bfromcolo

WCG should be back and running shortly, looks like a glitch over the weekend.
Quote:


> I am currently looking into why this has happened. But work is currently being loaded back into the grid as we speak for CEP2, FAHV, MCM1, and UGM. We only load 4 at a time, and OET1 is 5th on the list. It will get work loaded shortly. While the first 4 projects are getting work loaded, members may still get no work available as it is trying to keep up with the demand.


https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,38005_offset,30

Fortunately I still have lots of these to crunch through from my down load a few days ago.


----------



## Zeddicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> WCG should be back and running shortly, looks like a glitch over the weekend.
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,38005_offset,30
> 
> Fortunately I still have lots of these to crunch through from my down load a few days ago.


Yup WUs seeming to be flowing again.


----------



## Finrond

ooops, accidentally uploaded 25 WCG WU's.... derp (I was changing the hosts file, didnt work).


----------



## Wolfsbora

Can you suspend individual projects?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> ooops, accidentally uploaded 25 WCG WU's.... derp (I was changing the hosts file, didnt work).


I'm currently crunching Malaria WUs. All i did was turn off networking for BOINC, after maxing my tasks (selected 10 days of work buffer).


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I'm currently crunching Malaria WUs. All i did was turn off networking for BOINC, after maxing my tasks (selected 10 days of work buffer).


Yep, thats what I had done, but I was trying to get Einstein WU's on that PC w/o uploading the WCG units. It worked on one computer, just not the other one. I probably typed something wrong. I'll just wait til tonight when the WCG units get uploaded anyway.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Can you suspend individual projects?


Yes. Just click on the Projects Tab of Boinc Manager, click on the project that you want to suspend and then click on 'Suspend' from the list of options on the left


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Yes. Just click on the Projects Tab of Boinc Manager, click on the project that you want to suspend and then click on 'Suspend' from the list of options on the left


This won't stop completed units from being reported though.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Yep, thats what I had done, but I was trying to get Einstein WU's on that PC w/o uploading the WCG units. It worked on one computer, just not the other one. I probably typed something wrong. I'll just wait til tonight when the WCG units get uploaded anyway.


You probably had a typo somewhere, hosts file is working perfectly on 10 rigs, even with those that are running OSX. These are correct upload server names for current projects:
127.0.0.1 grid.worldcommunitygrid.org
127.0.0.1 www.malariacontrol.net
127.0.0.1 einstein4.aei.uni-hannover.de


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> ooops, accidentally uploaded 25 WCG WU's.... derp (I was changing the hosts file, didnt work).


I did the same thing. I had "hannover" spelled with only one "n", for [email protected], and I had the redirect for WCG still commented out with a #. Uploaded 72 tasks.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> This won't stop completed units from being reported though.


My bad - I didn't get the context that the question was asked in









I'd like to find a way to stop work units from uploading myself - so that I can add Einstein. I've tried editing the hosts file and that didn't work for me. Would be nice if we could assign network access on a project by project basis.


----------



## emoga

I really enjoyed last years 'Daily Bulletin of Events', which is a commentary of the Pentathlon's events over at Seti Germany. Looks like they already added the intro









http://www.seti-germany.de/wiki/Pentathlon_-_Daily_Bulletin_of_Events


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I'd like to find a way to stop work units from uploading myself - so that I can add Einstein. I've tried editing the hosts file and that didn't work for me. Would be nice if we could assign network access on a project by project basis.


You might be able to write a script or batch file to do that, not for sure though.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> I really enjoyed last years 'Daily Bulletin of Events', which is a commentary of the Pentathlon's events over at Seti Germany. Looks like they already added the intro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.seti-germany.de/wiki/Pentathlon_-_Daily_Bulletin_of_Events


LOL yes, the daily bulletins are one of my favorite things.


----------



## spdaimon

Yes, who ever writes it is very good. Should be a sports journalist or something!


----------



## spdaimon

So silly question. Does downloading still work if the hosts file is set?

Also, wonder if you need to flush your DNS if it's still uploading after setting hosts file.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> So silly question. Does downloading still work if the hosts file is set?
> 
> Also, wonder if you need to flush your DNS if it's still uploading after setting hosts file.


On OSX I have to flush DNS cache but Windows seems to work just fine without flushing. Here are some instructions : http://www.rackspace.com/knowledge_center/article/how-do-i-modify-my-hosts-file

Downloading works if download server has different address, Einstein download for example works fine even though uploading is blocked


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> My bad - I didn't get the context that the question was asked in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to find a way to stop work units from uploading myself - so that I can add Einstein. I've tried editing the hosts file and that didn't work for me. Would be nice if we could assign network access on a project by project basis.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaybeDerek*
> 
> You might be able to write a script or batch file to do that, not for sure though.


The upload and download servers are hard-coded into the BOINC project's application. I don't think there is any way to suspend uploading of individual projects within the BOINC client.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> On OSX I have to flush DNS cache but Windows seems to work just fine without flushing. Here are some instructions : http://www.rackspace.com/knowledge_center/article/how-do-i-modify-my-hosts-file
> 
> Downloading works if download server has different address, Einstein download for example works fine even though uploading is blocked










Thanks for the confirmation! Yeah, I was just doing some tinkering around and found out the same. I guess this way I can keep grabbing new WUs and just edit the hosts file as the days go by to allow uploads on the respective days. I did a ping test immediately after editing the hosts file, and yes indeed, you don't need to flush the dns. It reported 127.0.0.1 right away. I wasn't sure if it would check the DNS cache or the hosts file first. I should probably know these things lol...I'm studying for my Net+ these days while waiting for my bone to heal.

I find it kind of funny that the hosts file is in a similar location as in Linux, or at least they both have drivers/etc folders.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation! Yeah, I was just doing some tinkering around and found out the same. I guess this way I can keep grabbing new WUs and just edit the hosts file as the days go by to allow uploads on the respective days. I did a ping test immediately after editing the hosts file, and yes indeed, you don't need to flush the dns. It reported 127.0.0.1 right away. I wasn't sure if it would check the DNS cache or the hosts file first. I should probably know these things lol...I'm studying for my Net+ these days while waiting for my bone to heal.
> 
> I find it kind of funny that the hosts file is in a similar location as in Linux, or at least they both have drivers/etc folders.


Windows has been known to pull from the cache, so it is generally best practice to flushdns after modifying the hosts file. That being said, I've never seen Windows not pull from the updated hosts file.


----------



## TechCrazy

Friendly reminder, if anyone knows what they are running let me know so we can add you to the roster so when the time comes to switch projects we can work on balancing out others.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1550034/6th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-19th-2015#post_23791264


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I don't think I did this last year. Too bad. Welp, it's a new year now! I have zero hope of winning given the multi-socket monsters some people have.







But the points don't matter; it's about the science.









EDIT: By May 5th, does this mean the competition is starting in about 6 hours or 30? Put me down for Marathon, I guess. It's a little too hot to be running the GPUs, lol.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

This doesn't look healthy, correct?



Would switch to Linux, but I need to run some CAD applications from time to time...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I don't think I did this last year. Too bad. Welp, it's a new year now! I have zero hope of winning given the multi-socket monsters some people have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the points don't matter; it's about the science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: By May 5th, does this mean the competition is starting in about 6 hours or 30? Put me down for Marathon, I guess. It's a little too hot to be running the GPUs, lol.


I think this begins in 95 minutes.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I think this begins in 95 minutes.


You are correct. It starts at May 5th 00:00 UTC, which is about 90 minutes from now. The current time is 22:32 UTC.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Same thing in Linux on my i7


----------



## Ithanul

Alright got some WCG WUs stocked up. Once this few malariacontrols are done I will have all 8 threads knock these WCG WUs tonight.

Still need to setup the einstein one up for the my GPUs. Just waiting on my one Titan that still folding to finish up then I will get both Titans fully dedicated to the event.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Friendly reminder, if anyone knows what they are running let me know so we can add you to the roster so when the time comes to switch projects we can work on balancing out others.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1550034/6th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-19th-2015#post_23791264


I plan on running WCG on 2 of my rigs. I see malaria needs help. I can put a couple more on that if you want. Definitely planning on running GPU project. Then put a couple on the last two projects and switch over the ones on Malaria...so put me down for everything.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Well it appears that my CPIDs just will not link no matter what I try. I will sign up with my Einstein CPID and hope that that's the project I should be running. Now how do I limit it to only use my GPU? I've got it running 0.2 CPUs + 1 NVIDIA GPU. That's what it says under Status. It's an Athlon II X2 and a GTX 660 Ti.


I found on Einstein main webpage in your account settings you can set preference to not send CPU work, but use the GPUs instead.

I be down to work on anything that needs help with. Currently loading up on Einstein projects. Just waiting on the Titan to finish folding atm. Will later on get the 1090T set up to join in too. So count me with the 4770k and 1090T plus two Titans atm. I will later on have the 980 join in once the GPU start date gets closer.


----------



## TechCrazy

Alright less than a hour till we begin.

Get signed up and ready for some crazy fun!

LINK

And remember we have 2 days of nothing but WCG so get those cpus burnin


----------



## Ithanul

Dang it, I still need to install BOINC on the other rig. The 1090T going to be a bit late, but I will have it going by tonight.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> This doesn't look healthy, correct?
> 
> Would switch to Linux, but I need to run some CAD applications from time to time...


That's a lot of cores! Go to Tools and screen shot what is on the Processor Usage tab. Maybe something in there is holding you back. My Windows and Linux systems are pegged, but a lot less cores.

Edit - I have about 100 completed WCG units to upload in about 45 min and then can get going on building up some Einstein.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> This doesn't look healthy, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WCG CPU Usage Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would switch to Linux, but I need to run some CAD applications from time to time...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Same thing in Linux on my i7
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WCG CPU Usage Linux


That is not right. Each task should max out each thread. What are your processor usage set at? In BOINC Manager your computing preferences are adjusted at Tools->Computing Preferences->processor usage.

**Edit** bfromcolo beat me to it.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> That's a lot of cores! Go to Tools and screen shot what is on the Processor Usage tab. Maybe something in there is holding you back. My Windows and Linux systems are pegged, but a lot less cores.
> 
> Edit - I have about 100 completed WCG units to upload in about 45 min and then can get going on building up some Einstein.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> That is not right. Each task should max out each thread. What are your processor usage set at? In BOINC Manager your computing preferences are adjusted at Tools->Computing Preferences->processor usage.
> 
> **Edit** bfromcolo beat me to it.


Thanks, it seems the max CPU usage was at 60%, now I set it at this



Still not at 100%, but I'll let it run for a while


----------



## spdaimon

The surprise discipline is "Swimming" for 7 days. Saw it on thier Twitter feed.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Okay, I set everything to 100% rather than 0 and both systems are pegged at 100% usage now


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Thanks, it seems the max CPU usage was at 60%, now I set it at this
> 
> 
> 
> Still not at 100%, but I'll let it run for a while


I had some issues on my xeon setting it at 0. try 100 and see if that helps


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> The surprise discipline is "Swimming" for 7 days. Saw it on thier Twitter feed.


No project or start date yet though, I was wondering if there was a BOINC project called swimming for a minute there








Quote:


> Unveiling the Surprise
> 
> Just a few hours until the official beginning of the Pentathlon, so now it is time to reveal what is behind the discipline *Surprise*.
> 
> While there were so many ideas, it is difficult to actually implement them. We do not want to risk that a not sufficiently tested code breaks the statistics, so we have decided to go for a more conservative solution:
> 
> Swimming
> 
> In German, we say that an event fell into the water if it cannot take place. Since we dropped the more complex ideas to the water, so to speak, and afloat you cannot move as fast as ashore, the Swimming runs for 7 days with all credits granted during that period being counted. The Project is announced 5 days in advance.
> 
> Have fun at this new discipline. hello BOINC Pentathlon: Unveiling the Surprise


----------



## TechCrazy

Get r done


----------



## Clairvoy8nt

I'm in! Sorry for the late sign up. I'll be doing the Marathon on World Community Grid.


----------



## Sethy666

7 mins to go!


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> 7 mins to go!


Ahhhh I forgot it was German time.









Those Clean Energy Phase 2 Work Units are very long it seems, 9 hours?

P.S.

How is the Average Points per hour of runtime calculated on the statistics page?
Outsmart Ebola Together = Points Per Hour of Run Time 184.92 https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewProject.do?projectShortName=oet1
Uncovering Genome Mysteries Points Per Hour of Run Time 170.84 https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewProject.do?projectShortName=ugm1
Mapping Cancer Markers= Points Per Hour of Run Time 169.72 https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewProject.do?projectShortName=mcm1
The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2 =Points Per Hour of Run Time 158.07 https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewProject.do?projectShortName=cep2
[email protected] = Points Per Hour of Run Time 118.33 https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewProject.do?projectShortName=faah


----------



## spdaimon

Go! Go! Go! You're 3 minutes behind now!









Yeah, its in UTC time.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Ahhhh I forgot it was German time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Clean Energy Phase 2 Work Units are very long it seems, 9 hours?


You not the only one who did not notice what time is was base off of.

The Clean Energy Phase 2 I had only took my 4770k around 7 hours to do.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Ahhhh I forgot it was German time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Clean Energy Phase 2 Work Units are very long it seems, 9 hours?


Yes they are, Ebola and Aids are the quickest... but the point return is lower.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> You not the only one who did not notice what time is was base off of.
> 
> The Clean Energy Phase 2 I had only took my 4770k around 7 hours to do.


But you have a open loop water-cooled Haswell, I'm running a Sandy Bridge on air (for silence / laziness). The generation improvement is easily 20-25% if the CPU makes use of the newer instruction sets and improvements (AVX2)

Then again it could just be the RAM speed , I'm only running mine at 1600Mhz CL9 , if it's a memory-speed sensitive project that would also explain the large discrepancy of 15%+

I'll let you know how long it takes (estimated on the timer) on a Haswell locked i5 when I get a chance.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I think this begins in 95 minutes.


Well crap. I'm 20 whole minutes late to the party. That's okay though, the two systems that actually matter are up and running! And I even have tasks!









I need to get this set up on my AM1 system and see what happens. I've estimated that it's like a sixth of my Xeon (i.e. i5 for workstations). I'm feeling 2.2GHz and booting Linux off a flash drive should do... something!


----------



## emoga

So Yoyo is the swimming project? Cool. I love all these projects


----------



## TechCrazy

Alright everyone Im heading to work now, tictoc will upload stats for Darks site asap. Stats for individual projects will be up in a couple days once it has time to pull from boincstats. If anyone has issues post in the pent project support threads.

WCG for the next 2 days.

Tictoc is the man! Ill be back tomorrow. Meanwhile Im crunching malariacontrol to upload once it starts.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> So Yoyo is the swimming project? Cool. I love all these projects


YoYo it is. I will have the "Swimming" thread up later tonight. I also dig all the projects for this year's Pent.


----------



## thenailedone

Well that is a nope for me on CPU work... if I don't set it to use 100% the CPU usages swings wildly and the temps are making 20degC jumps up and down every few seconds and all my fans sound like I am busy vacuuming the house. And with 100% temps are starting to go way over 80degC









So I will wait for the Einstein work and specify GPU...


----------



## lanofsong

My 3770K is folding WGC in Linux at 4.7Ghz and its temp is a healthy 70 - 74C (14 days, nooooo problem)

3rd place for OCNon first update for WGC








http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/statistiken/challenge.php?challengeid=1


----------



## Ithanul

Ok. Maybe ya all can help me out. I can't seem to get BOINC to play nice in Ubuntu 14.10. I installed the client and manager through terminal, but when I start the manager this is what I am getting.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ok. Maybe ya all can help me out. I can't seem to get BOINC to play nice in Ubuntu 14.10. I installed the client and manager through terminal, but when I start the manager this is what I am getting.


Stop BOINC Manager and the try restarting the client:

Stop/Start BOINC

sudo /etc/init.d/boinc-client stop
sudo /etc/init.d/boinc-client start


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Stop BOINC Manager and the try restarting the client:
> 
> Stop/Start BOINC
> 
> sudo /etc/init.d/boinc-client stop
> sudo /etc/init.d/boinc-client start


Still no luck. Manager still not connecting.


----------



## LarsL

3rd place not a bad start


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd place not a bad start


Woo! Let's keep rocking it! Even though I have no idea what I am doing.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Still no luck. Manager still not connecting.


I wasn't sure from your previous post, but did you exit Boinc Manager, and then restart the client? The BOINC client needs to be running first and then you can open BOINC Manager. It has been awhile since I turned off my Linux box, so disregard, if this is no longer the case.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I wasn't sure from your previous post, but did you exit Boinc Manager, and then restart the client? The BOINC client needs to be running first and then you can open BOINC Manager. It has been awhile since I turned off my Linux box, so disregard, if this is no longer the case.


I had the manager stop and then stop the client. Even tried reinstalling several times. Ugh, why could it not install as easily as [email protected]

I give another go tomorrow afternoon with trying to setup it up on the folder rig. Even though that 1090T is crippled, it no longer a 6 but 5.


----------



## tictoc

Not sure, although it could be a permissions issue. You might take a look at the Installing BOINC on Debian Wiki


----------



## granno21

are there stats for individuals or just the team?

Just curious to see how many points the heavy hitters are getting


----------



## TechCrazy

Tictoc will have individual stats up soon. Doesn't look like dark's site has updated.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ok. Maybe ya all can help me out. I can't seem to get BOINC to play nice in Ubuntu 14.10. I installed the client and manager through terminal, but when I start the manager this is what I am getting.


Try uninstalling and just get the entire package from USC. Pretty easy IMO. You might need to run the client manually if you install via terminal like that.


----------



## Finrond

You should even be able to install it straight from the package manager (at least, you can on linux mint which is a ubuntu derivative if I am not mistaken)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, USC is pretty much the graphical front-end of apt


----------



## Wolfsbora

Woo!! It's pretty cool that they notify you of completion!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Friendly reminder, if anyone knows what they are running let me know so we can add you to the roster so when the time comes to switch projects we can work on balancing out others.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1550034/6th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-19th-2015#post_23791264


I plan to keep a Xeon, couple of i5's and and an i3 on WCG for the whole event, i7's will be swapping among shorter projects.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Not sure what I'll run.

I have dual 3.3GHz E5-4650s and a 4.7GHz 2600K on WCG. I also have a Q9550, dual GTX 470s and a 780 Ti doing nothing.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Not sure what I'll run.
> 
> I have dual 3.3GHz E5-4650s and a 4.7GHz 2600K on WCG. I also have a Q9550, dual GTX 470s and a 780 Ti doing nothing.


Why you no run einstein?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I thought Einstein only started the 9th?


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I thought Einstein only started the 9th?


You could stockpile a few WU to work on until then


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Friendly reminder, if anyone knows what they are running let me know so we can add you to the roster so when the time comes to switch projects we can work on balancing out others.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1550034/6th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-19th-2015#post_23791264


I currently have my 965's 4 cores dedicated to completing malariacontrol.net wu's. Tomorrow I wil start crunching the einstein tasks that I have downloaded on my 7950 and 6870. I have my old athlon II 630, although it is very slow on both wcg and yoyo.


----------



## magic8192

I am already having some trouble getting work units from malariacontrol.

Here is a handy way to help you keep your windows computers busy without hovering over the update button. Create a batch file and run task scheduler to check for updates every 5 minutes.

Open notepad and paste this into it. This assumes that boinccmd.exe is in "C:\Program files\Boinc" Edit as necessary for your installation

Code:



Code:


#"c:\Program Files\Boinc\boinccmd.exe" --project http://www.rechenkraft.net/yoyo/ update
#"c:\Program Files\Boinc\boinccmd.exe" --project http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ update
#"c:\Program Files\Boinc\boinccmd.exe" --project http://einstein.phys.uwm.edu/ update
#"c:\Program Files\Boinc\boinccmd.exe" --project http://www.malariacontrol.net update

Remove the # sign from in front of the project that you want to automatically check for updates.
save the file as boincupdate.cmd

browse to control panel/administrative tools/computer management or run compmgmt.msc

select task scheduler click on create task then give it a name something like Boinc Auto Update
Click on the triggers tab and click new select daily and recur every 1 days
check the box "repeat task every" then select 5 minutes from the drop down and select for a duration of: 1 day
click on the actions tab and click on new make sure the action is "start a program" and click the browse button next to program/script now browse to the place where you saved the boincupdate.cmd select it and click open then ok and ok to create the task.
That is it, you are done.

To end the task click on the task scheduler library and find the "Boinc Auto Update" right click on it and select disable If you want to get rid of it do the same thing and select delete

Tip:You can do the same thing in linux. Create a script that runs boinccmd.exe with the options listed above and use cron to run it as often as you want to check for updates.


----------



## spdaimon

Or you could use Project Updater like we did last year.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Or you could use Project Updater like we did last year.


All I got was titties when I went to download it.


----------



## emoga

I think I saw the same pair









Link to download. http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/download/BOINCProjectUpdaterII_V1.3.0.0.zip


----------



## granno21

I'm running WCG on my 2500K and 2 old Core 2 Duo computers = 4 fast cores and 4 slow cores


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Try uninstalling and just get the entire package from USC. Pretty easy IMO. You might need to run the client manually if you install via terminal like that.


I tried that one actually first. The manager straight up would not even launch.
I may have to just boot the folder rig up into Windows instead to have it join in on BOINC.

Both Titans are now crunching on some Einstein WUs. Soon going to flip the 4770k to finish up some malaria WUs I stocked up on then switch it back to WCG WUs.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Not sure what I'll run.
> 
> I have dual 3.3GHz E5-4650s and a 4.7GHz 2600K on WCG. I also have a Q9550, dual GTX 470s and a 780 Ti doing nothing.


You can heat your room with the 470s!









Might as well throw the Q9550 at WCG if it isn't doing anything.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaybeDerek*
> 
> You could stockpile a few WU to work on until then


Yeah, I will probably start the GPUs in 2 days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I tried that one actually first. The manager straight up would not even launch.
> I may have to just boot the folder rig up into Windows instead to have it join in on BOINC.
> 
> Both Titans are now crunching on some Einstein WUs. Soon going to flip the 4770k to finish up some malaria WUs I stocked up on then switch it back to WCG WUs.


That's weird. It worked instantly for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You can heat your room with the 470s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well throw the Q9550 at WCG if it isn't doing anything.


I pay for electricity (€0.24/kWh ex VAT) so I try to stay somewhat efficient. Also, it's not that cold anymore so I'd rather not heat up the room too much







. My 780 Ti puts out almost 2x the heat of a single 470 btw.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I pay for electricity (€0.24/kWh ex VAT) so I try to stay somewhat efficient. Also, it's not that cold anymore so I'd rather not heat up the room too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My 780 Ti puts out almost 2x the heat of a single 470 btw.


Yeah, and like four times the PPD. Anyway, if I can run my 400W of space heater during May, I think you can suffer too.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

The E5s are pulling 337W from wall atm and the i7 is pulling 308W from the wall. That is already nearing 650W. The Q9550 rig would pull something like 250W ex Fermi. Crunching on everything I have would push the envelope to something like 1.5kW, never mind overclocking...


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Friendly reminder, if anyone knows what they are running let me know so we can add you to the roster so when the time comes to switch projects we can work on balancing out others.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1550034/6th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-19th-2015#post_23791264


I'm running WCG on my FX-8320 for all the Pentathlon and I will start [email protected] in 2 days on my 7970/280X.

If you need me for another project, just tell me and I will switch to dem.

EDIT : Which WCG project do you recommend to run ? for the moment I'm running FAHV and OET1.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> The E5s are pulling 337W from wall atm and the i7 is pulling 308W from the wall. That is already nearing 650W. The Q9550 rig would pull something like 250W ex Fermi. Crunching on everything I have would push the envelope to something like 1.5kW, never mind overclocking...


Here in my area 1.5kWh would cost me $4 a day at $0.114 per kWh. Sounds more expensive for you. Do what you are comfortable with and thanks for participating! I don't have the hardware you have but I am still balancing cost versus heat versus noise (rigs and wife LOL).


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Here in my area 1.5kWh would cost me $4 a day at $0.114 per kWh. Sounds more expensive for you. Do what you are comfortable with and thanks for participating! I don't have the hardware you have but I am still balancing cost versus heat versus noise (rigs and wife LOL).


Yay not paying for electricity in college dorm!







Booo not having anything but a laptop because in college dorm


----------



## bfromcolo

What are the deadlines on YOYO? One of my rigs is finally working through the WCG backlog and I was going to start piling up some Einsteins, thought I might work some YOYO at the same time.


----------



## shelter

Just got set up running World Community Grid on a 965BE. Looks like it's working...doing work for Mapping Cancer Markers right now.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, my poor UPS is already over half load with the i7 and two Titans running, and they still on stock clocks. Think I need to save up some more for one of those 1300+ Watts model ones.

Got some malaria WUs finish up and on hold for right now. Main rig now crunching more WCG and Einstein WUs now.
Since the ASUS 990FX board I traded for showed up, I will be switching my folding rig parts out. Then I give another go at getting BOINC installed on it.


----------



## SuperSluether

Is there an official way to "hold" tasks from being reported? If I turn off network communication, WCG doesn't get through. Currently, I'm just manually suspending malariacontrol.net work units when they're at about 95% completed. I tried doing this with Einstein, but now I can't get new work units because BOINC wants to finish the old ones.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Is there an official way to "hold" tasks from being reported? If I turn off network communication, WCG doesn't get through. Currently, I'm just manually suspending malariacontrol.net work units when they're at about 95% completed. I tried doing this with Einstein, but now I can't get new work units because BOINC wants to finish the old ones.


Thats what 3 of my rigs are doing right now WCG can be turned in anytime the project runs the whole pentathlon. So keep you net connection down until the 9th then one mass upload of Einstein and WCG.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Thats what 3 of my rigs are doing right now WCG can be turned in anytime the project runs the whole pentathlon. So keep you net connection down until the 9th then one mass upload of Einstein and WCG.


Yep, pretty much.


----------



## bfromcolo

I think he was asking if there is a way to stop Einstein from uploading results while downloading additional work. Like he did not get a large dump to start and needs more work. As noted if you have a suspended work unit Einstein will not download more work. Maybe what mm67 described messing with host files (post 84)?


----------



## link1393

How many Einstein WU do you have ?

EDIT: I'm trying to get more, but I only had 20 WU.

EDIT 2: Problem solved thanks all !


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> How many Einstein WU do you have ?
> 
> EDIT: I'm trying to get more, but I only had 20 WU.
> 
> EDIT 2: Problem solved thanks all !


I forgot to reset my work buffer, so I only got 3 WUs for Einstein. I thought there was a way to pause individual uploads or task reporting. Now that I know what I'm doing, I resumed all tasks, downloaded enough work for 4 days, and cut network activity.


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> How many Einstein WU do you have ?
> 
> EDIT: I'm trying to get more, but I only had 20 WU.
> 
> EDIT 2: Problem solved thanks all !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to reset my work buffer, so I only got 3 WUs for Einstein. I thought there was a way to pause individual uploads or task reporting. Now that I know what I'm doing, I resumed all tasks, downloaded enough work for 4 days, and cut network activity.
Click to expand...

This is exactly what I do.

34 WU for Einetein and 270 WU for WCG


----------



## TechCrazy

As for delaying upload could you set your max upload in the boinc manager to like .01 that way it should take several hours to upload 1. Then change over once you want to upload all at full speed?


----------



## spdaimon

I've just been using the host file method. Brilliant idea! I took out WCG so now just the others are holding. Unfornutely it looks like yoyo and malaria control use the same server to download as upload so I'm not getting new WUs as I finish old ones. Einstein is getting new ones as far as I can tell.


----------



## Finrond

Just make sure that anyone who is holding back WCG WU's doesn't keep the Mapping Cancer Marker units past the deadline (they have the shortest deadline out of the WCG Sub-projects, and long-ish run times).


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Is there a list to see how I'm doing?


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Is there a list to see how I'm doing?


WCG

Einstein:
You get about 4,400 points per work unit in einstein. You can count up work units in the transfer section of the Boinc manager and figure out how many points you have.

Malaria Control

YoYo


----------



## MaybeDerek

I am planning on running WCG the entire time, unless more work needs to be allocated somewhere else. I can't contribute much right now, a laptop i7 and maybe an old mobile Core 2 Duo


----------



## TechCrazy

Oh poo I have 213 malaria wu ready to upload but cant get more until discipline starts


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Oh poo I have 213 malaria wu ready to upload but cant get more until discipline starts


I have all your tasks, I have 719 malaria control tasks ready to start.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I have all your tasks, I have 719 malaria control tasks ready to start.


Red rover red rover send magic's malaria control work units right over. I want a 4p!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Red rover red rover send magic's malaria control work units right over. I want a 4p!


I wish those work units were on the 4P, they are on the 5930k and there is no way I will finish them before they expire. bleh


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I wish those work units were on the 4P, they are on the 5930k and there is no way I will finish them before they expire. bleh


If you ever want to get rid of that perdy 4p, Ill be there in the shadows waiting.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Mine has finally booted, something borked up really bad and have to reinstall everything


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaybeDerek*
> 
> I am planning on running WCG the entire time, unless more work needs to be allocated somewhere else. I can't contribute much right now, a laptop i7 and maybe an old mobile Core 2 Duo


Every little bit helps.









I've got maybe 32 cores I'd say working on WCG. I have probably another 500-600 WUs finished and saved on another set of machines, along with Einstein units...not sure how many. I'll dump them when Cross Country begins.

T minus 2 hours 30 minutes to City Run.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> If you ever want to get rid of that perdy 4p, Ill be there in the shadows waiting.


I wanted a 4P as well, but instead I got 4 seperate hexacore rigs. Might have been cheaper to get the 4P. lol. 4 separate rigs isn't too bad either, more GPU power than a 4P I bet. Probably can't OC a 4P either. Each of my rigs is at 4Ghz...need to start running water loops to go higher. Just my


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Every little bit helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got maybe 32 cores I'd say working on WCG. I have probably another 500-600 WUs finished and saved on another set of machines, along with Einstein units...not sure how many. I'll dump them when Cross Country begins.
> 
> T minus 2 hours 30 minutes to City Run.
> I wanted a 4P as well, but instead I got 4 seperate hexacore rigs. Might have been cheaper to get the 4P. lol. 4 separate rigs isn't too bad either, more GPU power than a 4P I bet. Probably can't OC a 4P either. Each of my rigs is at 4Ghz...need to start running water loops to go higher. Just my


My problem with multiple computers is I have no room. I saw a guy selling a 4p in a custom case in the market place a year or so ago but he wanted like 1200$ and being a good boy at that time I decided not to put myself into even more debt.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I wanted a 4P as well, but instead I got 4 separate hexacore rigs. Might have been cheaper to get the 4P. lol. 4 separate rigs isn't too bad either, more GPU power than a 4P I bet. Probably can't OC a 4P either. Each of my rigs is at 4Ghz...need to start running water loops to go higher. Just my


4 hexacore rigs that are OCed probably make more PPD than the 4P. The 4P uses onboard graphics, doesn't have a real GPU and it does not overclock very well.

I am very happy with the 4P. It is an interesting piece of hardware and anybody that sees it is like what the heck is that. The only real advantage the 4P has over 4 hexacore machines is efficiency. The 4P draws about 650 watts under full load. If it wasn't for the 4P, I probably would not be crunching. GPU computing is probably the least efficient and GPUs are not as reliable as a CPU. I don't use my GPUs for crunching anymore except for special occasions.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> My problem with multiple computers is I have no room. I saw a guy selling a 4p in a custom case in the market place a year or so ago but he wanted like 1200$ and being a good boy at that time I decided not to put myself into even more debt.


Yeah, I gotta not do that too. I want to have money to buy a bigger house...to have room for the computers.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> 4 hexacore rigs that are OCed probably make more PPD than the 4P. The 4P uses onboard graphics, doesn't have a real GPU and it does not overclock very well.
> 
> I am very happy with the 4P. It is an interesting piece of hardware and anybody that sees it is like what the heck is that. The only real advantage the 4P has over 4 hexacore machines is efficiency. The 4P draws about 650 watts under full load. If it wasn't for the 4P, I probably would not be crunching. GPU computing is probably the least efficient and GPUs are not as reliable as a CPU. I don't use my GPUs for crunching anymore except for special occasions.


I'm not knocking the 4P. Not even sure why I got all this computing power. I have an embarrassing amount of hardware, and I am not even a scientists or architect by any means that I need this kind of power. Its kind of addiction. Addiction to competition, addiction to putting up 1Mill+ a day...if I could afford that. I find the projects interesting, even if I don't see the results. I agree with your points there, I haven't measured with the Kill-a-Watt, but I am sure that _each_ machine probably pulls that at load or more. I've been trying to balance my GPU usage as well except for these occasions. Hoping to boost the team up a spot or three when I get going.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I'm not knocking the 4P. Not even sure why I got all this computing power. I have an embarrassing amount of hardware, and I am not even a scientists or architect by any means that I need this kind of power. Its kind of addiction. Addiction to competition, addiction to putting up 1Mill+ a day...if I could afford that. I find the projects interesting, even if I don't see the results. I agree with your points there, I haven't measured with the Kill-a-Watt, but I am sure that _each_ machine probably pulls that at load or more. I've been trying to balance my GPU usage as well except for these occasions. Hoping to boost the team up a spot or three when I get going.


We have the same addiction


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:
Originally Posted by *spdaimon* 


> I wanted a 4P as well, but instead I got 4 seperate hexacore rigs. Might have been cheaper to get the 4P. lol. 4 separate rigs isn't too bad either, more GPU power than a 4P I bet. *Probably can't OC a 4P either*. Each of my rigs is at 4Ghz...need to start running water loops to go higher. Just my


Only if its Intel









Unless you go *E*xtra *S*picy


----------



## magic8192

My biggest problem is that it is 111 F at my desk


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> My biggest problem is that it is 111 F at my desk


LOL I actually reduced the clock speed on my GPU for that exact reason, and the noise.

Nice Thermapen BTW, I keep putting that on my Xmas list and getting $20 poor substitutes.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> LOL I actually reduced the clock speed on my GPU for that exact reason, and the noise.
> 
> Nice Thermapen BTW, I keep putting that on my Xmas list and getting $20 poor substitutes.


The wife complained when I bought it, but now she uses it more than me.


----------



## Genesis1984

Now uploading approximately 201 malariacontrol tasks.


----------



## Ithanul

Good lord, that sure a lot malariacontrol tasks. I only got a little few compared to that to send off.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Now uploading approximately 201 malariacontrol tasks.


I uploaded 88, the 46 that validated right away were worth a whopping 1864 points


----------



## Zeddicus

Just uploaded about 600.


----------



## TechCrazy

Just uploaded my malaria wu, not getting anymore. Server is red.

http://www.malariacontrol.net/server_status.php


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Just uploaded my malaria wu, not getting anymore. Server is red.
> 
> http://www.malariacontrol.net/server_status.php


Well in the last half hour or so they went from having 3 available task to 2276. Now if I could only download some of them...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Is there a way to limit number of active tasks per project?

Say limit WCG to run on 24 threads and have the other 24 running something else?

I'm thinking the max concurrent flag but search didn't turn up anything


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Is there a way to limit number of active tasks per project?
> 
> Say limit WCG to run on 24 threads and have the other 24 running something else?
> I'm thinking the max concurrent flag but search didn't turn up anything


In Windows its as simple as a app_config.xml file in the project directory that looks like this:

Code:



Code:


<app_config>

<project_max_concurrent>6</project_max_concurrent>

</app_config>

Linux is a bit more complicated because it has to be specific to individual projects and WCG has a bunch.

Edit - here is a sample for Linux, but you would need to figure out the WCG app names, and list them each.

Code:



Code:


<app_config>
<app>
<name>application name</name>
<max_concurrent>2</max_concurrent>
</app>
</app_config>


----------



## TechCrazy

Power flickering in only my room, might shut down for a bit.


----------



## Genesis1984

I'm not sure of anything other than max_concurrent. You could possibly try using app_ncpus in the app_config. I know in 7.4.49 there will be project_max_concurrent, which would allow you to limit the number of tasks for the project and not just a specific app in that project.


----------



## magic8192

Here is what I am using to limit malaria control to 9 concurrent tasks

Code:



Code:


<app_config>
    <app> 
        <name>openMalariaA</name>
        <max_concurrent>9</max_concurrent>
    </app>    
</app_config>


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Is there a way to limit number of active tasks per project?
> 
> Say limit WCG to run on 24 threads and have the other 24 running something else?
> I'm thinking the max concurrent flag but search didn't turn up anything
> 
> 
> 
> In Windows its as simple as a app_config.xml file in the project directory that looks like this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <app_config>
> 
> <project_max_concurrent>6</project_max_concurrent>
> 
> </app_config>
> 
> Linux is a bit more complicated because it has to be specific to individual projects and WCG has a bunch.
> 
> Edit - here is a sample for Linux, but you would need to figure out the WCG app names, and list them each.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <app_config>
> <app>
> <name>application name</name>
> <max_concurrent>2</max_concurrent>
> </app>
> </app_config>
Click to expand...

That works, thanks


----------



## bfromcolo

I couldn't find the Swimming (AKA YoYo) support thread so I will stick this here. I loaded a 100 YoYo to build up a supply for its pending start. 4 ECM tasks failed simultaneously 2700 seconds in with an undefined compute error and at the same time Windows put up a warming about running low on memory and citing an ECM task as the culprit. I have 8G but only a 2G page file on my SSD. I've got 5 ECM tasks running now and I am only using 24% of my physical memory. Does ECM have some large memory need that I have to account for by limiting how many are running or expanding my page file?

Edit - it appears in its high RAM phase one ECM can use 1.8G per this posting on YoYo forum, maybe I will reconfigure my page file and reboot.

http://www.rechenkraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=15142

Edit 2 - I was watching and memory ran up quickly to 73% and it looks like this, so I had a task paused waiting for memory even with less than 100% of physical memory used.



Eidt 3 - I'm an idiot, looks like Boinc was configured by default to use 50% of system memory while In Use, hopefully no more updates to this post


----------



## PR-Imagery

Iirc, YoYo was selected the first year I joined, and it was a horribly buggy project


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I couldn't find the Swimming (AKA YoYo) support thread so I will stick this here. I loaded a 100 YoYo to build up a supply for its pending start. 4 ECM tasks failed simultaneously 2700 seconds in with an undefined compute error and at the same time Windows put up a warming about running low on memory and citing an ECM task as the culprit. I have 8G but only a 2G page file on my SSD. I've got 5 ECM tasks running now and I am only using 24% of my physical memory. Does ECM have some large memory need that I have to account for by limiting how many are running or expanding my page file?
> 
> Edit - it appears in its high RAM phase one ECM can use 1.8G per this posting on YoYo forum, maybe I will reconfigure my page file and reboot.
> 
> http://www.rechenkraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=15142
> 
> Edit 2 - I was watching and memory ran up quickly to 73% and it looks like this, so I had a task paused waiting for memory even with less than 100% of physical memory used.
> 
> 
> 
> Eidt 3 - I'm an idiot, looks like Boinc was configured by default to use 50% of system memory while In Use, hopefully no more updates to this post


Yoyo was a POTM once. I remember other people commenting on its outrageous peak RAM usage.


----------



## SuperSluether

I had a slight hiccup changing my BOINC data directory (harder than I thought on Linux), but everything's running now. I wonder who took those 500 WUs for malariacontrol.net...







Oh well, maybe I'll try to stockpile some Yoyo if my RAM can take it.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Oh well, maybe I'll try to stockpile some Yoyo if my RAM can take it.


It's only ECM that seems to behave erratically from what I have observed this evening, but it will go over 1.5G per task and back down again, usually more than one task at a time in my case. You could probably just deselect it on the web page.

This should let me get through the backlog I have without running out of memory, it will limit the number of ECM tasks to 2. If I get through all the other ones before 5/10 I will increase it to 3.

Code:



Code:


<app_config>
  <project_max_concurrent>6</project_max_concurrent>
  <app>
    <name>ecm</name>
    <max_concurrent>2</max_concurrent>
  </app>
</app_config>


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Iirc, YoYo was selected the first year I joined, and it was a horribly buggy project


I remember that the progress bar would constantly jump around and we would never know how completed the tasks were until they uploaded. I think that was two years ago.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I couldn't find the Swimming (AKA YoYo) support thread so I will stick this here. I loaded a 100 YoYo to build up a supply for its pending start. 4 ECM tasks failed simultaneously 2700 seconds in with an undefined compute error and at the same time Windows put up a warming about running low on memory and citing an ECM task as the culprit. I have 8G but only a 2G page file on my SSD. I've got 5 ECM tasks running now and I am only using 24% of my physical memory. Does ECM have some large memory need that I have to account for by limiting how many are running or expanding my page file?
> 
> Edit - it appears in its high RAM phase one ECM can use 1.8G per this posting on YoYo forum, maybe I will reconfigure my page file and reboot.
> 
> http://www.rechenkraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=15142
> 
> Edit 2 - I was watching and memory ran up quickly to 73% and it looks like this, so I had a task paused waiting for memory even with less than 100% of physical memory used.
> 
> 
> 
> Eidt 3 - I'm an idiot, looks like Boinc was configured by default to use 50% of system memory while In Use, hopefully no more updates to this post


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Iirc, YoYo was selected the first year I joined, and it was a horribly buggy project


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Yoyo was a POTM once. I remember other people commenting on its outrageous peak RAM usage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> It's only ECM that seems to behave erratically from what I have observed this evening, but it will go over 1.5G per task and back down again, usually more than one task at a time in my case. You could probably just deselect it on the web page.
> 
> This should let me get through the backlog I have without running out of memory, it will limit the number of ECM tasks to 2. If I get through all the other ones before 5/10 I will increase it to 3.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <app_config>
> <project_max_concurrent>6</project_max_concurrent>
> <app>
> <name>ecm</name>
> <max_concurrent>2</max_concurrent>
> </app>
> </app_config>


Here's a link to what I figured out about the ECM tasks back in March: Yoyo erratic memory usage


----------



## bfromcolo

This from the daily bulletin:
Quote:


> Overclock.net seem to have been overcome by the notorious side stitches.


----------



## Finrond

Yes, and the EVO tasks will end at not necessarily 100%. The progress on EVO tasks is based solely on a rough estimation, so they may finish before or after 100% (mine are usually done @ 110-120% depending on the CPU it is crunching on).


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> WCG
> 
> Einstein:
> You get about 4,400 points per work unit in einstein. You can count up work units in the transfer section of the Boinc manager and figure out how many points you have.
> 
> Malaria Control
> 
> YoYo


Thanks.

Also, I'm not exactly sure what is happening but even after setting "Don't Request More Work" = 'true' I keep getting more and more WCG projects. Even Network suspension doesn't work...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Also, I'm not exactly sure what is happening but even after setting "Don't Request More Work" = 'true' I keep getting more and more WCG projects. Even Network suspension doesn't work...


Do you have a screen shot of your boinc manager?

Or are you using CLI...


----------



## TheBlademaster01




----------



## tictoc

If you haven't done it yet, I would restart the BOINC client and the Manager.


----------



## Finrond

Is it actually grabbing more work or is it just finishing up what you already had?

Does the event log show that it is getting new work?


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> WCG
> 
> Einstein:
> You get about 4,400 points per work unit in einstein. You can count up work units in the transfer section of the Boinc manager and figure out how many points you have.
> 
> Malaria Control
> 
> YoYo


Hmm so I show up on the WCG home page but not on these stats. Is there something else I need to do to show up on http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/25285?


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Hmm so I show up on the WCG home page but not on these stats. Is there something else I need to do to show up on http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/25285?


You have to be on the overclock.net team. click on the projects tab and the click on world community grid and click on the home page button. Click on "My Contribution" login and click on my team/find a team search and add overclock.net as your team.


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> You have to be on the overclock.net team. click on the projects tab and the click on world community grid and click on the home page button. Click on "My Contribution" login and click on my team/find a team search and add overclock.net as your team.


Thanks for the info! I'm pretty sure that I already did that and I see the team info on my WGC page. Oh well maybe it just takes more than a day to update. I'll wait a bit more and see what happens.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Thanks for the info! I'm pretty sure that I already did that and I see the team info on my WGC page. Oh well maybe it just takes more than a day to update. I'll wait a bit more and see what happens.


yup, it will take until the next daily update that boincstats does (usually between 12 and 1PM EST.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Seems my Windows install has been borked somehow. Not sure what caused it, but ever since adding the malaria project the OS has been sluggish and fails to restore. I'm now attempting to fix the workstation, the i7 is still crunching WCG though.

I knew I should have installed BOINC on Linux, I'm dealing with some serious downtime right now anyways


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Seems my Windows install has been borked somehow. Not sure what caused it, but ever since adding the malaria project the OS has been sluggish and fails to restore. I'm now attempting to fix the workstation, the i7 is still crunching WCG though.
> 
> I knew I should have installed BOINC on Linux, I'm dealing with some serious downtime right now anyways


Malaria WUs seem to use just under 300MB of RAM each, so you might be having a problem with RAM usage. When you say "fails to restore," it sounds like you're trying to use hibernate or sleep mode, in which case you need to make sure your page file is at least the same size as your RAM.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No, I mean I tried a system restore but it failed. I have 32GB of ram for 32 threads (so ~1GB per thread) btw.

I found some corrupt sectors and am almost done fixing them.


----------



## magic8192

We are in a 3-way tie for 11th place overall. I sure hope you bone heads have hundreds of [email protected] units ready to upload. I am hoping to have nearly 500 ready to go when the project starts.


----------



## PR-Imagery

My gpus and I tend to disagree on a lot of things.


----------



## Ithanul

My Titans are going. Going to be switching parts around this weekend for my folder rig. So hopefully I will get the 980 STRIX to join in too plus the 1090T.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> My Titans are going. Going to be switching parts around this weekend for my folder rig. So hopefully I will get the 980 STRIX to join in too plus the 1090T.


Good, we have a good chance of doing well in Einstein!


----------



## LarsL

I have 4 780's and a 980 all crunching Einstein


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> We are in a 3-way tie for 11th place overall. I sure hope you bone heads have hundreds of [email protected] units ready to upload. I am hoping to have nearly 500 ready to go when the project starts.


Heh heh, I'll have maybe 20...? Anyway, my GTX 760 is on it. You must have some serious power in your machines.

That or it's because I only have 1 computer


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> I have 4 780's and a 980 all crunching Einstein


Nice.









How hot is it in your house with those things running full blast?

I forgot just how hot my 290X gets when she's working.


----------



## granno21

Is there a way for DarkRyders stats to show individual projects for this Pentathlon?

The point totals won't give a clear picture when the GPU points start.


----------



## lanofsong

OK - I have just started running Einstein on 2 x GTX980's. (kind of part time though as these are my sons gaming rigs







)


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Heh heh, I'll have maybe 20...? Anyway, my GTX 760 is on it. You must have some serious power in your machines.
> 
> That or it's because I only have 1 computer


3 290x 2 7970 1 GTX 580 and the heat master GTX 480. I have run out of work units on one of the 7970s and will very soon on the GTX 580.


----------



## spdaimon

Boneheads? Hey! I resemble that remark! Seems I burnt out a circuit breaker trying to finish up all my Einstein WUs. Dumb house has a single circuit for half the house it would seem. It's a small house. Getting a replacement today, then I'll be ready to upload the few hundred WUs. I'll stagger it this time.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> OK - I have just started running Einstein on 2 x GTX980's. (kind of part time though as these are my sons gaming rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Ah he will never know. But he will sure lag a lot. Thanks for the help


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Boneheads? Hey! I resemble that remark! Seems I burnt out a circuit breaker trying to finish up all my Einstein WUs. Dumb house has a single circuit for half the house it would seem. It's a small house. Getting a replacement today, then I'll be ready to upload the few hundred WUs. I'll stagger it this time.


Don't upload yet, we still got 12 hours


----------



## bfromcolo

I've got 112 Malaria Control work units that reach deadline in the next hour, thanks to the absurd download I started with. Is Boinc Manager going to purge these automatically or do I need to?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I've got 112 Malaria Control work units that reach deadline in the next hour, thanks to the absurd download I started with. Is Boinc Manager going to purge these automatically or do I need to?


There will be purge -> Starring Daniel Day Manager


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I've got 112 Malaria Control work units that reach deadline in the next hour, thanks to the absurd download I started with. Is Boinc Manager going to purge these automatically or do I need to?


I would just manually abort them.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> We are in a 3-way tie for 11th place overall. I sure hope you bone heads have hundreds of [email protected] units ready to upload. I am hoping to have nearly 500 ready to go when the project starts.


I got about 280 at the moment. Probably will have 300ish by the time uploading starts.


----------



## Finrond

I will also have 42 10+ hour EVO units to upload when yoyo commences (some are at 20+ hours and still going strong). On top of all the other yoyo subproject workunits I got going.


----------



## magic8192

Does anyone know how we finished in 2014?


----------



## Finrond

10th overall IIRC.

EDIT: Correction 8th overall

We were 8th in the marathon (POGS); 13th in Rosetta; 8th in collatz; 9th in Enigma; and 9th in POEM


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 10th overall IIRC.
> 
> EDIT: Correction 8th overall


How did we do in the GPU project? Do you have a link?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> How did we do in the GPU project? Do you have a link?


Updated my post, see above.


----------



## mm67

I downloaded too few Einstein tasks, most cards have ran out of tasks already but I should have about 800 ready when event starts.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I downloaded too few Einstein tasks, most cards have ran out of tasks already but I should have about 800 ready when event starts.


Wow 800? I should have about 80.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I downloaded too few Einstein tasks, most cards have ran out of tasks already but I should have about 800 ready when event starts.


Awesome







not that you are running out of tasks, but that you have about 800 to upload


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> There will be purge -> Starring Daniel Day Manager


Yep. Waiting until 8pm tonight EST. Daniel Day Manager? Autocorrect? ?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Yep. Waiting until 8pm tonight EST. Daniel Day Manager? Autocorrect? ?


No I was combining Daniel Day Lewis and BOINC Manager lol.

I couldn't think of anything better at the time.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> No I was combining Daniel Day Lewis and BOINC Manager lol.
> 
> I couldn't think of anything better at the time.


I frequently do the same, combine names and then inadvertently confuse people so this made me chuckle! I got it what you were trying to do but then @spdaimon's response reminded me of the very similar responses I've gotten haha.


----------



## granno21

Just added a Mac Pro with 2 x E5620 crunching WCG.

I'm going to stick with that as the cancer marker project hits close to home.


----------



## bfromcolo

Almost time to unleash the hounds! I've got a 50 or so Einstein work units to drop after 0000UST, I can only assume you guys are loaded for bear!


----------



## Ithanul

Trying to get the folding rig parts switch out at the moment. Ugh, stupid 1090T is stuck to its heatsink. Dang gone this thing is seriously stuck.

If I can get that off and get the parts switched it will be joining in.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Trying to get the folding rig parts switch out at the moment. Ugh, stupid 1090T is stuck to its heatsink. Dang gone this thing is seriously stuck.
> 
> If I can get that off and get the parts switched it will be joining in.


Hair dryer or heat gun should fix that.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Hair dryer or heat gun should fix that.


Tired that already. About to take a screwdriver or if I can a small enough punch.


----------



## spdaimon

I used a small screwdriver on a situation like that. Worked well. Was helping a lady with her HP. It was overheating because fan was clogged. She pulled the CPU and heatsink out and then put it back. Unknowingly bending the pins in 4 directions. The paste was as hard as cement. Pried it apart with a screwdriver. Straightened out the pins carefully. Replaced the TIM, put it back together. Best part was that HP thought the cpu got fried after it didn't work after she put it back together with their help over the phone. They didn't have an Athlon II in parts so they paid her for it, it was under warranty.

btw, fixed the circuit, so I am back up and running. Just gotta take it easy this time.


----------



## Ithanul

I finally got it off. Nice big razor scrapper and hammer always does the trick. The pins did get a little bent when I pulled it out, but I straighten them out and now it in the 990FX motherboard. Get the AIO back on then I be good to go at putting the 980 and the 960 (to be use for TC) into the rig.


----------



## thenailedone

Sorry guys, I am out... a few Einstein units went through and then it still decided to use CPU and my system isn't set up for this... perhaps next time I will have a system that can handle it. Good luck to the rest


----------



## Finrond

Sent my Einstein units in. Unfortunately I closed Teamviewer on one of my work PC's so I wont be able to access it until Monday (I had a bunch of ECM t asks running and closed all programs to free up some RAM, derp). However, should have a sizeable Einstein drop monday morning.

ED: Just checked, that was like a 600-700k einstein drop. We are now 3rd in this discipline! Great success guys keep it up!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Sent my Einstein units in. Unfortunately I closed Teamviewer on one of my work PC's so I wont be able to access it until Monday (I had a bunch of ECM t asks running and closed all programs to free up some RAM, derp). However, should have a sizeable Einstein drop monday morning.
> 
> ED: Just checked, that was like a 600-700k einstein drop. We are now 3rd in this discipline! Great success guys keep it up!


We have started out in 3rd every time lol


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> We have started out in 3rd every time lol


Keep them GPU's hot and loaded! RAAAAAAWR!


----------



## dman811

The GTX 660 Ti is up and crunching and has been for a few hours.


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenailedone*
> 
> Sorry guys, I am out... a few Einstein units went through and then it still decided to use CPU and my system isn't set up for this... perhaps next time I will have a system that can handle it. Good luck to the rest


Sorry to hear that. Thanks for helping out.









Take care.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

My GTX 980 is also crunching away.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I think I dumped around 200 x Einstein tasks this morning. I've got a 7950 and 7850 crunching those. My 3770K , 3570K + Pentiun Dual core are all crunching WCG. I'm having to leave my rigs crunching as they are because I sprained my shoulder on Monday and the pain is so severe that I can barely move


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Okay, I have one Fermi on Einstein. The workstation has been down since the 7th of May. I will try to run some Malaria again today. Or is there another project I need to run?


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Okay, I have one Fermi on Einstein. The workstation has been down since the 7th of May. I will try to run some Malaria again today. Or is there another project I need to run?


Malaria for sure, 3 teams have us in their sites with Malaria.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Gaahhhh, lost power last night!! Finally booted up and running.


----------



## Ithanul

I will get my 980 joining in soon.

Maybe I should try getting my Dad's rig troubleshooted real quick and get it to join in. That or straight up just switch parts out since I now got two CPUs and two Motherboards as backups. Though, I beat a GeForce 9800+ be one slow bugger.









Maybe I should of not sold off my BFG GTX275.


----------



## magic8192

We are barely managing to hold onto 10th in Malaria control. We increased our point output over night and are holding off [email protected] We can't let up with malaria control because TeamChina and BoincItaly are right behind [email protected]

We are hanging onto 5th place in [email protected], but there are multiple teams behind us that are putting up more points. Without more smoking hot video cards crunching [email protected] we won't be able to hang onto 5th place.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Okay, I threw the Xeons at Malaria. My Windows 7 install is still borked...


----------



## magic8192

We are comfortably in 14th place with World Community Grid. I don't see Meisterkuehler.de Team being able to catch us for some time and Rechenkraft.net has a high enough output to hold us off even if we tripled our current effort.

I am going to concentrate on malaria control and yoyo. With only a little extra effort, I think we can hold off our competitors for 10th place in malaria control. I have a couple hundred yoyo units ready to go and hopefully we can make a good effort.


----------



## Ithanul

Just wait out a bit longer. The 1090T has booted up successfully after its bent pin and fused to heatsink ordeal. Though, for a while I was wondering why the heck it was not booting up. I somehow had the stupid power and reset connectors from the case switched up.







But it up and running now. Just have to throw the 980 back in now.

I will have the 1090T do full duty on malaria then. Should I just make it where my Titans and 980 do two tasks each?


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Just wait out a bit longer. The 1090T has booted up successfully after its bent pin and fused to heatsink ordeal. Though, for a while I was wondering why the heck it was not booting up. I somehow had the stupid power and reset connectors from the case switched up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it up and running now. Just have to throw the 980 back in now.
> 
> I will have the 1090T do full duty on malaria then. Should I just make it where my Titans and 980 do two tasks each?


That is what I do on my 480 and 580. I would start there.


----------



## Ithanul

O nelly, I got the folder rig almost ready. Had quite a few hick ups with driver. But nothing a purge and re install can't fix. Now to OC it back up. Then give a try again at installing BOINC on this rig.

Woot! Finally got BOINC to install and working.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> O nelly, I got the folder rig almost ready. Had quite a few hick ups with driver. But nothing a purge and re install can't fix. Now to OC it back up. Then give a try again at installing BOINC on this rig.
> 
> Woot! Finally got BOINC to install and working.


churn and burn on Einstein we are still holding 5th, but the the 6th place team is slowly closing.


----------



## TechCrazy

since both projects are live I can keep network open and run malaria and Einstein. Not sure what to run when they end, don't like yoyo and wcg heats up the house to much. Oh and we still have a discipline that is still unannounced.

darks stats site has been updated, please remember that those stats are from every project that gave back points within the time frame.
http://www.darkryder.com/bgb-stats/


----------



## Ithanul

Hopefully I can get the 980 churning. Though it currently very, very toasty in the house. 87*F on one temp sensor in the house, and 83-84*F near the computers.

Glad this is not going on during Alabama Summers, but dang this Spring starting to turn toasty then again I am going to blame that tropical storm (Why you showing up out of season ya stupid thing).


----------



## LarsL

The problem with Einstein is you need a wingman to get credit. I have 214 wu's pending credit and it is growing.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> The problem with Einstein is you need a wingman to get credit. I have 214 wu's pending credit and it is growing.


I just went and checked. I have 454


----------



## dman811

What do you mean by a wingman?


----------



## magic8192

From the Daily Bulletin
Quote:


> After a furious start, Team China have fallen back to #4, followed by Overclock.net who also raised some eyebrows with their hearty bunker.


I only hope the wingman problem is spread around evenly. I got 700k points on day 1 and probably submitted enough work units for 2 mil. I would imagine that there are a lot of people that have many many more units than they can ever possibly complete.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> What do you mean by a wingman?


Other people i.e. a wingman has to do the same work unit before you get credit.


----------



## dman811

Interesting.


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Other people i.e. a wingman has to do the same work unit before you get credit.


Most Distributed Computing has this same system as it needs to valid your results


----------



## Ithanul

It going. Will get the 980 joining soon. Darn this 1090T eating these malaria tasks like cookies.



Just need to set up where BOINC won't use the 960 (Sorry its a loaner to fold with so no BOINCing for it), and only use the 980.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Best hide your hosts


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hopefully I can get the 980 churning. Though it currently very, very toasty in the house. 87*F on one temp sensor in the house, and 83-84*F near the computers.
> 
> Glad this is not going on during Alabama Summers, but dang this Spring starting to turn toasty then again I am going to blame that tropical storm (Why you showing up out of season ya stupid thing).


Snowing here


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> From the Daily Bulletin
> I only hope the wingman problem is spread around evenly. I got 700k points on day 1 and probably submitted enough work units for 2 mil. I would imagine that there are a lot of people that have many many more units than they can ever possibly complete.


Some teams like to build bunkers of work units, in the closing hours of a discipline you will see the majority of your pending validation work units complete as massive uploads take place.


----------



## bfromcolo

5 minutes to upload all those thousands of YoYos and hop into 3rd place for a few hours


----------



## magic8192

Interesting things with Einstein. L'Alliance Francophone has been gaining on us all day and we didn't get passed by them, but by the Czech National Team who dumped units and posted about 1.3 mil points to pass us. We are now at #6 in Einstein, but it looks like we might pass the Czech National Team in the next few hours and hold off L'Alliance Francophone.

Malaria Control is very tight. Team China has passed [email protected] and is closing on us.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> 5 minutes to upload all those thousands of YoYos and hop into 3rd place for a few hours


We missed 3rd and started out in 4th.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> 5 minutes to upload all those thousands of YoYos and hop into 3rd place for a few hours


Not starting in 3rd on Yoyo


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Not starting in 3rd on Yoyo


Apparently you haven't uploaded yours yet.


----------



## Ithanul

Ok. Got the Einstein preference switch to 0.5 for the GPUs. Going to see how that works out for the Titans.


----------



## magic8192

At the moment it looks like a showdown between Overclock.net and Team China. We are closing on them in Einstein and putting a little pressure on their 4th position, but at the same time they are putting a great deal of pressure on our 10th position in Malaria Control I have been trying to get BOINC to run malaria control on my old HP calculator. I have also learned that 16GB of memory isn't enough to run 64 Malaria Control work units.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, I got the 1090T munching on Malaria Control tasks. Hopefully that will help out. I set the Einstein preference to 0.5, but the Titans are still only doing one a piece. Probably won't kick in until they finish this old batch of tasks and get a new batch.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, I got the 1090T munching on Malaria Control tasks. Hopefully that will help out. I set the Einstein preference to 0.5, but the Titans are still only doing one a piece. Probably won't kick in until they finish this old batch of tasks and get a new batch.


Try doing a project update (Projects tab/click on the project name and then the update button). If that doesn't do the trick then try freeing up some CPU cores (Tools/Computing Preferences/Processor usage tab and lower the "On multiprocessor system use at most" setting to free up a core. If that doesn't work then you will have to run a cc_config.xml file. Let me know and I i will help if needed.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, I got the 1090T munching on Malaria Control tasks. Hopefully that will help out. I set the Einstein preference to 0.5, but the Titans are still only doing one a piece. Probably won't kick in until they finish this old batch of tasks and get a new batch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Try doing a project update (Projects tab/click on the project name and then the update button). If that doesn't do the trick then try freeing up some CPU cores (Tools/Computing Preferences/Processor usage tab and lower the "On multiprocessor system use at most" setting to free up a core. If that doesn't work then you will have to run a cc_config.xml file. Let me know and I i will help if needed.


It seems that einstein preferences may be workunit specific. I kind of cripled my einstein output because I was trying to experiment between .25 and .5 gpu usage, which resulted in me getting ~100 workunits that specified .25 gpu usage. I tried using an app_config to override the project preferences to force it to be .5 gpu usage instead of .25 but it didn't seem to work. There is also no way to specifiy a max_concurrent for each gpu, so I could only run it on my 7950 with a max_concurrent of 2 while forcing boinc to ignore my 6870.


----------



## magic8192

I am going to bed and have a bunch of mother stuff to do tomorrow with it being mothers day and everything.

Here is my app_config.xml file that I use to limit the malaria work units so the video card could run 2 Einstein work units per card.

Code:



Code:


<app_config>
    <app> 
        <name>openMalariaA</name>
        <max_concurrent>9</max_concurrent>
    </app>    
</app_config>

Here is my cc_config.xml that I use because I had problems getting BOINC to see all 3 GPUs

Code:



Code:


<cc_config>
   <options>
<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
   </options>
</cc_config>

Both of these files are in the BOINC data directory which on my machine is C:\ProgramData\BOINC

Restart the Boinc client after adding them.


----------



## Genesis1984

I guess I didn't completely describe my issue. I do have einstein running fine with 2 workunits on the gpu. My problem is that I wanted to run 2 workunits per gpu (7950 and 6870) but because there is no way to specify in the app_config how many workunits to process per coprocessor, and because each workunit specified .25 gpu usage, I had to limit myself to running just 2 workunits on my 7950 and none on my 6870. Also, manually writing the app_config to use specifically .5 cpu + .5 gpu did not override the workunits that specified .25 gpu usage and it still ran 4 at a time. I did test a little running 4 workunits per gpu but the efficiency of it did decreased quite a bit.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Okay, so my workstation has been doing a little bit of nothing over the last 4 days or so. I decided to just switch to Linux for what remains of the weekend and it seems to be doing a lot more work


----------



## PR-Imagery

yoyos are weird


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Okay, so my workstation has been doing a little bit of nothing over the last 4 days or so. I decided to just switch to Linux for what remains of the weekend and it seems to be doing a lot more work


I noticed you are not showing up with point on Dark Ryder's stat site, hopefully your points are counting in the team totals for the event. Although that is apparently not restricted to just Pentathlon projects.

http://www.darkryder.com/bgb-stats/


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I noticed you are not showing up with point on Dark Ryder's stat site, hopefully your points are counting in the team totals for the event. Although that is apparently not restricted to just Pentathlon projects.
> 
> http://www.darkryder.com/bgb-stats/


Can we make a custom points page with each project?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Can we make a custom points page with each project?


That available here if yo drill down under your user name.

http://boincstats.com/en


----------



## granno21

Do you know if you can filter by specific days?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I noticed you are not showing up with point on Dark Ryder's stat site, hopefully your points are counting in the team totals for the event. Although that is apparently not restricted to just Pentathlon projects.
> 
> http://www.darkryder.com/bgb-stats/


I just entered "TheBlademaster01" as name and joined Overclock.net in each project. Was there anything else I needed to do?


----------



## spdaimon

I just uploaded about 100+ Einstein units from my other rigs that have been down since my electric snafu. Be nice if I could invest in one of those Tesla Walls...

Anywho.. let my (relatively) slower machine run out of and going to have Einstein and yoyo run on my 4790K w/ the 780s TIs. Malaria units seems to be dry at the pump.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I just entered "TheBlademaster01" as name and joined Overclock.net in each project. Was there anything else I needed to do?


Maybe the stats page is using the wrong CPID, looks like you have 2. Tic Toc or Tech Crazy will have to figure it out.


----------



## bfromcolo

The time remaining estimate in BM is showing some crazy numbers, like 69 hours for ECM tasks that are waiting to run or 45 hours for malaria. It seems to have caused my system to stop requesting new malaria work over night, I had to pause all the YoYo to get it to down load new tasks. It has also stopped requesting new Einstein, I am still processing the last 2 in my queue, so hopefully that will change once it has finished one of them. Any ideas?


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Do you know if you can filter by specific days?


One way of doing that is that you can look at http://stats.free-dc.org and click on your points of each project. It will show you points per day.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> The time remaining estimate in BM is showing some crazy numbers, like 69 hours for ECM tasks that are waiting to run or 45 hours for malaria. It seems to have caused my system to stop requesting new malaria work over night, I had to pause all the YoYo to get it to down load new tasks. It has also stopped requesting new Einstein, I am still processing the last 2 in my queue, so hopefully that will change once it has finished one of them. Any ideas?


I'm getting the same problem.

Also, I'm not sure how I got 2 different CPIDs. This one seems about right though:

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/3504560/projectList


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> It seems that einstein preferences may be workunit specific. I kind of cripled my einstein output because I was trying to experiment between .25 and .5 gpu usage, which resulted in me getting ~100 workunits that specified .25 gpu usage. I tried using an app_config to override the project preferences to force it to be .5 gpu usage instead of .25 but it didn't seem to work. There is also no way to specifiy a max_concurrent for each gpu, so I could only run it on my 7950 with a max_concurrent of 2 while forcing boinc to ignore my 6870.


I remember reading somewhere that once you set an app_config.xml, you have to reset the project in order to restore default values or use a new app_confix.xml.


----------



## bfromcolo

The only thing in the app_configs is max concurrent processes so I can get malaria and yoyo to share how I want, you just reread config files to have the new settings take effect, I don't see anywhere to reset a project beyond just purging what I have and starting over.

edit - there is a reset project button but that will indeed purge everything and start over.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> The time remaining estimate in BM is showing some crazy numbers, like 69 hours for ECM tasks that are waiting to run or 45 hours for malaria. It seems to have caused my system to stop requesting new malaria work over night, I had to pause all the YoYo to get it to down load new tasks. It has also stopped requesting new Einstein, I am still processing the last 2 in my queue, so hopefully that will change once it has finished one of them. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting the same problem.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure how I got 2 different CPIDs. This one seems about right though:
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/3504560/projectList
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360670/why-do-i-have-duplicate-split-accounts-cpuid-cpid-in-the-boinc-combined-stats/0_100


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I noticed you are not showing up with point on Dark Ryder's stat site, hopefully your points are counting in the team totals for the event. Although that is apparently not restricted to just Pentathlon projects.
> 
> http://www.darkryder.com/bgb-stats/


I'm not showing up either though I sure know I am putting out points. Just sucks that a lot of them are stuck up in being validated.









But really is there only that many people from here doing this event? Would of thought there be more.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

6.5 days and 38k points.







Each core is averaging 585 PPD at this rate crunching CPU tasks, AND 60% the cores are Piledriver! I'm pretty impressed with them actually.


----------



## tictoc

I have been away due to a family emergency, and will be pretty limited for at least the next week.

Great job by everyone so far.









I am managing my rigs from 1200 miles away, and there have been a few power outages. Everything is back up and running now, and I was able to upload about 250 Einstein tasks late last night.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I'm getting the same problem.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure how I got 2 different CPIDs. This one seems about right though:
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/3504560/projectList


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I'm not showing up either though I sure know I am putting out points. Just sucks that a lot of them are stuck up in being validated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really is there only that many people from here doing this event? Would of thought there be more.


I updated both of your cpid's, so you should start to show up in the stats now.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I updated both of your cpid's, so you should start to show up in the stats now.


Ty.

Well the 1090T can't do what my 4770K can with the Einstein tasks. I have to give up two cores on the 1090T to run two Einstein tasks on the 980, but the the card is now got a 97-98% load on it under Ubuntu. So it only going to putting out 4 malaria tasks at a time now.

Though, either Ubuntu being weird or the computer, stupid thing thinks the 960 is in the 980's slot and the 980 in the 960's slot.









O, forgot to ask. Does memory speed play a role in BOINCing? I know in folding it don't, but not sure about these tasks.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Though, either Ubuntu being weird or the computer, stupid thing thinks the 960 is in the 980's slot and the 980 in the 960's slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O, forgot to ask. Does memory speed play a role in BOINCing? I know in folding it don't, but not sure about these tasks.


I get that in BOINC and [email protected] in Windows, I've not seen it in Linux but I don't have multi-GPUs there. Fortunately there is no difference in what a 980 and 960 run, so it should have no effect.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I get that in BOINC and [email protected] in Windows, I've not seen it in Linux but I don't have multi-GPUs there. Fortunately there is no difference in what a 980 and 960 run, so it should have no effect.


Yeah, I know [email protected] mixes up my Titans. Which is a pain at times when I am trying to remember which one I want to stop folding so I can get some gaming in.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, I know [email protected] mixes up my Titans. Which is a pain at times when I am trying to remember which one I want to stop folding so I can get some gaming in.


When I had a 670 and 650Ti Boost together, I set the 650Ti Boost to crunch both Asteroids and GPUGrid and the 670 to crunch only GPUGrid. If I wanted to game, I'd turn off GPUGrid so the 650Ti Boost would fall back to only Asteroids. If I wanted to game in PhysX or if it got too hot, I would turn off both. It worked surprisingly well.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> When I had a 670 and 650Ti Boost together, I set the 650Ti Boost to crunch both Asteroids and GPUGrid and the 670 to crunch only GPUGrid. If I wanted to game, I'd turn off GPUGrid so the 650Ti Boost would fall back to only Asteroids. If I wanted to game in PhysX or if it got too hot, I would turn off both. It worked surprisingly well.


I notice that crunching with BOINC don't put has much stress as folding.
Even the temps run lower.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I notice that crunching with BOINC don't put has much stress as folding.
> Even the temps run lower.


With Einstein maybe, other projects can run 10C hotter than [email protected]


----------



## Ithanul

Just checked that stats. We above the Czech now in Einstein.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I notice that crunching with BOINC don't put has much stress as folding.
> Even the temps run lower.


I meant my room. That's a 500W space heater.


----------



## Finrond

Just switched my i7 and 2P over to malaria, hopefully that will allow us to hold on to 10th.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, power went on and off just a while ago. Now BOINC manager won't launch in Ubuntu. The client part is stilling running tasks though.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, power went on and off just a while ago. Now BOINC manager won't launch in Ubuntu. The client part is stilling running tasks though.


I always have to bounce the Boinc client after restarting my Linux system, there is a known issue with the client starting up before the GPU initializes, try this:

- put sudo in front

/etc/init.d/boinc-client start
- start BOINC client, running as a system daemon
/etc/init.d/boinc-client stop
- stop the BOINC daemon
/etc/init.d/boinc-client restart
- stop and start the BOINC daemon


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I always have to bounce the Boinc client after restarting my Linux system, there is a known issue with the client starting up before the GPU initializes, try this:
> 
> - put sudo in front
> 
> /etc/init.d/boinc-client start
> - start BOINC client, running as a system daemon
> /etc/init.d/boinc-client stop
> - stop the BOINC daemon
> /etc/init.d/boinc-client restart
> - stop and start the BOINC daemon


The client is working fine. It is the manager part that is now not wanting to launch.

Well I tried launching the manager using sudo in terminal (bad idea). The manager still would not connect to localhost then.
So, I un install the whole thing and re install. Ugh, sucks I lost those tasks, but it is up and running correctly again.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I always have to bounce the Boinc client after restarting my Linux system, there is a known issue with the client starting up before the GPU initializes


Really? Is this problem specific to certain distros/gpus? I have an Nvidia on Ubuntu 15.04 (used to be 14.04) and never had an issue with it.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Really? Is this problem specific to certain distros/gpus? I have an Nvidia on Ubuntu 15.04 (used to be 14.04) and never had an issue with it.


I think it has to do with different distros. I'm running on Ubuntu 14.10 currently. Plus, I'm still a newbie with Linux OS. Just started using it like a few months back.

Actually debating about trying 15.04 on my main rig. Just to see how the i7 and two Titans would run under it.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I think it has to do with different distros. I'm running on Ubuntu 14.10 currently. Plus, I'm still a newbie with Linux OS. Just started using it like a few months back.


I was on 14.10 for a while when I went from LTS to 15.04. While I was on that version, I had all sorts of graphic glitches, and I saw other people in online communities with the same problem. It could just be from upgrading vs clean install, but maybe there's some glitch in 14.10... As long as it works though.

Don't worry about being new to Linux. I've been on Linux for less than a year, and I'm still learning something new every day. At least you can Google the answer to most problems on it.


----------



## AlphaC

I believe Linux Mint is the easiest to get running because the proprietary installs are done already (i.e. Adobe Flash)

It sort of overtook Ubuntu on DistroWatch and in general.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> I was on 14.10 for a while when I went from LTS to 15.04. While I was on that version, I had all sorts of graphic glitches, and I saw other people in online communities with the same problem. It could just be from upgrading vs clean install, but maybe there's some glitch in 14.10... As long as it works though.
> 
> Don't worry about being new to Linux. I've been on Linux for less than a year, and I'm still learning something new every day. At least you can Google the answer to most problems on it.


Had yet to have graphic glitches. Just BOINC likes to be a pain to install and the manager likes to glitch up on me. [email protected] on the other hand runs smooth.
I may next weekend or so install 15.04 on the folder.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, the BOINC manager seems to have screwed over my Windows install. It also doesn't really behave well in Linux but hasn't bricked it yet (12.04 LTS derived)


----------



## Ithanul

Huh, BOINC been running fine on my Windows 7. Then again my main rig rarely gets shut down especially now since it hooked to a UPS. Though, I think after the this event I will be giving it a good cleaning.


----------



## bfromcolo

Took some power hits this morning after a really heavy spring snow over night, two of my three boxes rode it out and my main rig restarted. Still they fared better than some of the trees and bushes, although it is amazing how a 20' Aspen can get bent over to touch the ground and spring back up intact once some of the snow melts. I have been getting some computational errors on my Linux box ever since, nothing consistent but I guess I will restart it and see what happens. One of those UPS is looking interesting although our power has been really stable for the whole time I have lived here (24 years).


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Took some power hits this morning after a really heavy spring snow over night, two of my three boxes rode it out and my main rig restarted. Still they fared better than some of the trees and bushes, although it is amazing how a 20' Aspen can get bent over to touch the ground and spring back up intact once some of the snow melts. I have been getting some computational errors on my Linux box ever since, nothing consistent but I guess I will restart it and see what happens. One of those UPS is looking interesting although our power has been really stable for the whole time I have lived here (24 years).


Only reason I nabbed a UPS is power outage down here is not uncommon. Especially during Summer and Hurricane season. Actually need to either get a bigger UPS or another UPS to cover both rigs. Stinking main rig is a hog on this 900Watt one, then again two Titans even on stock clocks love to eat up some Watts.


----------



## magic8192

Looks like the interesting race is for [email protected] We are running down Team China for 4th, but the Czech National Team is running us down. If nothing changes, it looks like The Czech National Team will pass us and Team China for 4th,we will stay in 5th and Team China will drop to 6th. If you have an idle GPU, we need it on [email protected]

Malaria Control is still a place where we can pick up a position. Yesterday Team China passed us and hasn't looked back, we have been steadily gaining on Grid Coin and have successfully held off [email protected] It looks like we will finish in 11th and if we push hard, we may be able to pass Grid Coin for 10th.

We are currently hanging out in 6th place in yoyo, but that probably won't last. Malaria Control will end in less than 24 hours and once Malaria Control has ended, yoyo will heat up.

14th seems to be our place in World Community Grid, We don't seem to have enough to move on anyone above us and nobody below us is doing anything.

Still waiting for the Sprint!


----------



## Ithanul

Both Titans are now doing two Einstein tasks a piece. That should help out. Unfortunately, it needs two cores from the 4770K to play nice.


----------



## spdaimon

Ok, was thinking moving cores back to WCG, and once Einstien finishes, I believe I can fire up another rig to add to WCG, or should I go for Yoyo when malaria ends?

I'm killing it in Einstein! 700k yesterday.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Man Einstein runs cool on my GPU in comparison to P9411's and even P9201's with [email protected]!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Ok, was thinking moving cores back to WCG, and once Einstien finishes, I believe I can fire up another rig to add to WCG, or should I go for Yoyo when malaria ends?
> 
> I'm killing it in Einstein! 700k yesterday.


Yoyo would be your best bet for now (or stockpile the Sprint when it is announced).

I was able to upload my yoyo and einstein tasks on my work computer this morning. I had closed teamviewer before the weekend (derpy derp) but at least I had a medium sized stockpile. Hopefully it will be enough to hold off some teams that are nipping at our heels.


----------



## Finrond

Although we do have an outside shot at taking 1 more spot in malaria...


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Yoyo would be your best bet for now (or stockpile the Sprint when it is announced).
> 
> I was able to upload my yoyo and einstein tasks on my work computer this morning. I had closed teamviewer before the weekend (derpy derp) but at least I had a medium sized stockpile. Hopefully it will be enough to hold off some teams that are nipping at our heels.


[scold] Install teamviewer for unattended access[/scold] We did get a nice little bump from that







I have over 617 pending work units for einstein


----------



## Finrond

It is installed for unattended access, I just closed it manually because I was worried about memory usage while running a bunch of ECM tasks haha.

Grrrr Einstein and yoyo didnt get a stats update this hour.

ED: There it goes.


----------



## magic8192

When is everyone switching away from Malaria Control. The project ends at 7:00 p.m. CST tonight. Looks like the work unit run time is all over the place.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> When is everyone switching away from Malaria Control. The project ends at 7:00 p.m. CST tonight. Looks like the work unit run time is all over the place.


I don't know, but we're only about 30k from taking another spot at it, I'd let them rip right to the end, suspend the project and switch over.


----------



## magic8192

Looks like the Czech National Team is going to pass us in [email protected]


----------



## PR-Imagery

Can't seem to get any more malaria, 4p is finishing its last 3


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Can't seem to get any more malaria, 4p is finishing its last 3


yoyo or einstein. I think einstein is going to get kind of wild with all the apparent bunkering that is going on.


----------



## TechCrazy

Malaria ends at 8pm EST. Lets get a plan started so when it does end we can switch right over.


----------



## Sethy666

Better get this plan up quick... I'm off to work in an hour and wont be able to do anything until I get home.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Man Einstein runs cool on my GPU in comparison to P9411's and even P9201's with [email protected]!


You not the only one. The Titans and my 980 are loving them considering I got two Einstein tasks on each one now.

Indeed what is the plan? I'm soon going to have the 1090T stop getting malariacontrol, and need to switch it to something else. Also the i7 about to finish up its few last remaining malaria then going to switch it back WCG unless ya'll want it to join in on yoyo.


----------



## TechCrazy

As much as I hate these long wu Ill probably be switching to yoyo.

And WCG is a toss up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Better get this plan up quick... I'm off to work in an hour and wont be able to do anything until I get home.


----------



## magic8192

I say keep the GPU crunching on Einstein and move all CPU crunching to YoYo!


----------



## Ithanul

Alrighty, just going to have to setup a yoyo account then.

Though, how bad is the RAM usage? I keep seeing ya talk about that.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Alrighty, just going to have to setup a yoyo account then.
> 
> Though, how bad is the RAM usage? I keep seeing ya talk about that.


The ECM work units can use 1 to 1.5 gig of ram at certain points. I might just turn off the ECM work units in yoyo preferences.


----------



## TechCrazy

Alright its done, just downloaded 200 wu for yoyo. Turned off ECM and turned on everything else, wu seem to be ~2.5hrs each. Once malaria is over in 1hr 30min Ill switch on yoyo and turn off malaria.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> You not the only one. The Titans and my 980 are loving them considering I got two Einstein tasks on each one now.
> 
> Indeed what is the plan? I'm soon going to have the 1090T stop getting malariacontrol, and need to switch it to something else. Also the i7 about to finish up its few last remaining malaria then going to switch it back WCG unless ya'll want it to join in on yoyo.


what kinds of gains are you seeing by running two wus at a time on the gtx 980? I'm running one at a time atm, but if it's easy enough to do I'll look into switching to two.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> what kinds of gains are you seeing by running two wus at a time on the gtx 980? I'm running one at a time atm, but if it's easy enough to do I'll look into switching to two.


I had the 980 right off the bat do two so not sure how it compares to only doing one. It doing alright but hogs up two cores from the 1090T to do it. While my two Titans both doing two each only take two threads from the i7. The Titans are not even bothered, they running at 94-97% load with temps at 37-38*C.

So I decided I am going to retire the Titans from folding and switch them to BOINC for now. Have the 980 and 960 be my permanent 24/7 folders. (Plan to water cool the 980 and get a 2nd one to fold with later) Though, I am debating about holding out to see what 980Ti can do when released.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> what kinds of gains are you seeing by running two wus at a time on the gtx 980? I'm running one at a time atm, but if it's easy enough to do I'll look into switching to two.


Most people run 2 work units because running one does not load the video card. run one and see what load is on the video card.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I had the 980 right off the bat do two so not sure how it compares to only doing one. It doing alright but hogs up two cores from the 1090T to do it. While my two Titans both doing two each only take two threads from the i7. The Titans are not even bothered, they running at 94-97% load with temps at 37-38*C.
> 
> So I decided I am going to retire the Titans from folding and switch them to BOINC for now. Have the 980 and 960 be my permanent 24/7 folders. (Plan to water cool the 980 and get a 2nd one to fold with later) Though, I am debating about holding out to see what 980Ti can do when released.


Ah. Thought I'd ask as I'm curious about any differences. And as for folding and BOINC, eventually I'm going to get a setup where I've a 980 for Folding, and a 980 for BOINC. When there's cash ^_^;;;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Most people run 2 work units because running one does not load the video card. run one and see what load is on the video card.


I'm sitting at 90% GPU usage, so pretty much the same amount of usage I'd see with folding (at least core 17's anyways), and crunching p2030's over about 27.5 minutes or so.


----------



## Ithanul

Actually went onto my Einstein account, seems the 980 is flaky a bit while doing two (It had two invalids). Not sure if the fact it running under Linux, but compared to my Titans. Well, the Titans are kicking its butt around at this. Especially at run time even with two tasks running on them.

...122 tasks not validated yet. Come on me wants my points.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Actually went onto my Einstein account, seems the 980 is flaky a bit while doing two (It had two invalids). Not sure if the fact it running under Linux, but compared to my Titans. Well, the Titans are kicking its butt around at this. Especially at run time even with two tasks running on them.
> 
> ...122 tasks not validated yet. Come on me wants my points.


Make sure your drivers for the GTX 980 are to date or the most stable one if the newer one is iffy (especially if running on Linux) and monitor the peak temperature

Performance in Linux with the proprietary Nvidia drivers should be equal to Windows' (see https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia_maxwell900_winlin&num=1)

The 346.59 driver is the newest and it seems to be what you are running, so the other thing I'd try is to enable BRP6 units only (seems your invalids are BRP4G).

edit: also select *Prefer Maximum Performance* in PowerMizer


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Make sure your drivers for the GTX 980 are to date or the most stable one if the newer one is iffy (especially if running on Linux) and monitor the peak temperature
> 
> Performance in Linux with the proprietary Nvidia drivers should be equal to Windows' (see https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia_maxwell900_winlin&num=1)
> 
> The 346.59 driver is the newest and it seems to be what you are running, so the other thing I'd try is to enable BRP6 units only (seems your invalids are BRP4G).
> 
> edit: also select *Prefer Maximum Performance* in PowerMizer


I have Prefer Maximum Performance set since I do have OC on the card. Temps are fine when it not 90*F inside the house, but seems today the temps inside stayed under or near 80*F.
Yep, I have 346 driver installed under Ubuntu 14.10. I think the biggest deal is the 1090T can't really feed the card well. I plan to later on try to nab a Intel CPU with more cores since I want to up that rig to a max of four GPUs folding.

Ok, yoyo's website hates me. I keep getting 502 proxy errors like mad.

Well seems their website is currently down...great. In the mean time I will have the rigs do Einstein and WCG since I can't get yoyo setup atm.


----------



## TechCrazy

Just some flashbacks for us old guys



*2011*

*21st* *Place: Overclock.net*

*2012*

*10th Place: Overclock.net* (13,7,16,8,11) A great improvement compared to last year was rewarded with a ranking amongst the Top10. Last year at rank 21, they looked assured, especially at Collatz and yoyo. This year, important points were again obtained at Collatz and yoyo; they should be able to absorb the small glitch at WCG.

*2013*

*7th Place: Overclock.net* (9,5,7,9,7) (last year #10) 
Overclock.net were without doubt one of the positive surprises of this year's Pentathlon. They appear to have worked intensively at eradicating their weaknesses and didn't experience any major slip-ups this year. Rank 7 is the reward for a good and stable performance.

*2014*

*8th Place: Overclock.net* (13,8,9,9,8) - (last year #7)Overclock.net have become a firm component of the Top10. There isn't enough power to move further on but who knows, they might make it happen. Without the slip-up at Rosetta they could have overtaken the Russians and validated last year's result.

And who knows what 2015 will bring us...


----------



## Ithanul

Finally got yoyo going on the i7 now.


----------



## Zeddicus

I'm running 2 Einstein WUs on the 290x and yoyo on the 5960x.

Should I run yoyo or WCG on my other i7?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeddicus*
> 
> I'm running 2 Einstein WUs on the 290x and yoyo on the 5960x.
> 
> Should I run yoyo or WCG on my other i7?


yoyo. we are about a million points in either direction from a rank change at WCG.


----------



## spdaimon

Moved my cores that was running malaria to yoyo now. May move some off WCG if we can't really go forward and doesn't seem like we'd lose a place. Was thinking once the last project rears its head (tomorrow I think?) may throw all cores at it or WCG, if moving up is viable. What do you think?

post# 666


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Solid week of crunching and I've gotten 60k points in WCG, no GPU crunching. Apparently that's where 95% of my points come from in the 3-day BGBs (700k-800k) if that's all the poor CPUs can manage in an entire week.


----------



## magic8192

We are steady at 14th with no takeovers in sight for World Community Grid

Malaria Control finished up last night. We managed to hold off [email protected], but could never gain any ground on gridcoin. We finished in 11th.

[email protected] is very competitive and we are doggedly hanging onto 6th place. l'alliance francophone is closing on us from behind(-500k), we have held within striking distance of the czech national team(+500k) and team china is still visible in front of us(+1.2mil). With all of the outstanding credits and bunkering shenanigans, chance may determine the outcome of our competition with AF CNT and TC.

Currently in 8th place with yoyo, we are playing a delaying game as the stronger CPU teams turn their attention to yoyo. We were just passed by team china and russia is not so far behind. If we stay at yoyo 9th place seems possible.

Still waiting for the Sprint


----------



## SuperSluether

Well it looks like I messed up again. I just now noticed that I wasn't on the Overclock.net team for malariacontrolnet. There went 20,000 credits...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Well it looks like I messed up again. I just now noticed that I wasn't on the Overclock.net team for malariacontrolnet. There went 20,000 credits...


GAH! Yes, got to make sure you join the Overclock.net team for every project you sign up for. Don't worry I've done things like that before. It is maddening.


----------



## Finrond

SETI Germany is having an issue with their blog software, so the sprint discipline announcement may not be published correctly. Keep a close eye on the stats page and the shout out box on the website.


----------



## magic8192

They will probably announce it on twitter too. https://twitter.com/SETIGermany


----------



## magic8192

We are losing ground to l'alliance francophone. They are less than 200k from overtaking us in [email protected]


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> We are losing ground to l'alliance francophone. They are less than 200k from overtaking us in [email protected]


Should be a close race, they've had a few bunker drops. I'm hoping we can hold them off!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've got a 7950 and a 7850 on the job but I'm wishing that I hadn't sold the other 2 x 7950's that I used to own


----------



## magic8192

Unless something changes we will most likely fall to them pretty soon.


----------



## spdaimon

I wish I could get my pair of 7950s going. They seem to be faster at Einstien than my 780TIs. What is everyone else doing? Takes me 2:45 for 2 work units per card, even now that I changed it to 0.5+0.5 from 0.2+0.5. 1cpu+1nv is 1:30 for me. I can do 2 WUs for 1.5 hr on my AMDs

I may try when I get back home and pray the power doesn't go out. Lol


----------



## magic8192

I am looking at my old 4850 and wondering if I should shove it into my media pc?


----------



## magic8192

Do they count CPU tasks for the GPU competition?


----------



## magic8192

Found the answer
Quote:


> The Cross Country will also run for five days, but at a project that supports graphics cards. The team, that earns the most credits, wins. Credits earned with a CPU application, if the project has any, do count as well, but keep in mind that graphics cards are more efficient in most cases.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I am looking at my old 4850 and wondering if I should shove it into my media pc?


I do have a GTX 480 and HD 5870 not running in this event but the 11 cards that are running already make house almost unbearably hot, I'm not going to start those heat monsters


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I do have a GTX 480 and HD 5870 not running in this event but the 11 cards that are running already make house almost unbearably hot, I'm not going to start those heat monsters


I only have 7 cards running, but basically I have the same problem. Everyone in my house is angry with me over the heat. I do have an old 5870 and a r9 290x without a cooler. I think I will see about getting those running tonight.


----------



## magic8192

The Czech National Team just added over 8 mil points in Einstein.


----------



## Ithanul

Lot of the tasks for Einstein my GPUs have put where waiting on validation. But I still got the Titans and 980 going.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Lot of the tasks for Einstein my GPUs have put where waiting on validation. But I still got the Titans and 980 going.


With 8 and 7M bunkers in the past 2 hours by other teams I was hoping some of my pending tasks would have validated, but I guess not. Hopefully no one is doing anything shady, I seem to recall last year a team being selective about what work units were returned to prevent validations by other teams.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> With 8 and 7M bunkers in the past 2 hours by other teams I was hoping some of my pending tasks would have validated, but I guess not. Hopefully no one is doing anything shady, I seem to recall last year a team being selective about what work units were returned to prevent validations by other teams.


Now that is nasty. I really hope no one is doing that.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Now that is nasty. I really hope no one is doing that.


That is why we hide our computers. There is an item on the einstein preferences "Should [email protected] show your computers on its web site?" select no

They can still do it, but not specifically to us, if our computers are hidden. The most likely answer is that are still some teams that are bunkering work units on a large scale. Tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Now that is nasty. I really hope no one is doing that.


Some people play dirty...

Anyway, if you want to know who is your wingman, just click on the WU ID and then the PC (or PCs) that isn't yours.

Staying "Anonymous" isn't foolproof, you can look at the RAC charts to find out whose PC it is, but someone playing dirty in the Pentathlon isn't going to be that excessive I hope.

I saw a few of my WUs aborted by an Alliance Francophone person & a BOINC Italy person , (as well as a few still being crunched by a Planet 3D now guy) even though I am "anonymous" or pseudo-anonymous but it wasn't a widespread thing.


----------



## Ithanul

Seems mine are waiting on the wingman ones that are still in progress. Now up to 151 tasks waiting on validation.

Though, what does it mean by validate error?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Seems mine are waiting on the wingman ones that are still in progress. Now up to 151 tasks waiting on validation.
> 
> Though, what does it mean by validate error?


Validate error: the WU doesn't have a result that is possible (https://einstein.phys.uwm.edu/forum_thread.php?id=9207&nowrap=true)

Invalid:
It means that the result does not match the other people's result.

If one person's WU result doesn't match another person's WU result (the "wingman") they have a "tie-breaker" / arbitrator of sorts. The one result that doesn't match the "tie-breaker" / arbitrator is marked invalid

If you get those, the best thing to do is to check the event log (Advanced menu ---> Event Log OR Ctrl+shift+E). You can also try clicking on the Task Name on the Task list on [email protected]'s website


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Now that is nasty. I really hope no one is doing that.


You can take it to the bank that they are.


----------



## Ithanul

Sprint got announced. Its [email protected]

Should I get the rigs ready to jump on it or keep them going at yoyo?


----------



## emoga

[email protected] One of my favourite projects


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Sprint got announced. Its [email protected]
> 
> Should I get the rigs ready to jump on it or keep them going at yoyo?


[email protected] Sixtrack
from *05/16/2015*, 0:00 UTC
to 05/19/2015, 0:00 UTC

not yet , unless you want to stockpile WUs near completion


----------



## Ithanul

Woh nelly! MK right on us!

I think I will set up the 1090T to start stockpiling [email protected] It not doing well with yoyo.
I will keep the i7 crunching yoyo for the mean time.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Can't seem to create a LHC account


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Can't seem to create a LHC account


Timed out on me the first time but worked the second time, check your user and team names the defaults were not right.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Through the site is gives me "Fatal error: Call to undefined function recaptcha_get_head_extra() in /share/data/project/sixtrack/html/user/create_account_form.php on line 41" and through BoincMan login fails when creating account


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Through the site is gives me "Fatal error: Call to undefined function recaptcha_get_head_extra() in /share/data/project/sixtrack/html/user/create_account_form.php on line 41" and through BoincMan login fails when creating account


I have no idea what that mess means







I added it to my Mint 17.1 system with no problem but things are running hotter than with the other CPU projects for this event.


----------



## magic8192

I went and looked through a few of my many hundreds of pending tasks. The most common thing is something like this. The person has 20 valid completed tasks and 195 in progress or 75 valid and 300 in progress. Basically it looks like people got many times more tasks than they could complete during the Pentathlon. I also noted that I couldn't see the computer name or team for people that had their info hidden. I don't think it is really any team trying to stop another team, it is just that a bunch of people have many many more tasks than they can complete by the ending time.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I went and looked through a few of my many hundreds of pending tasks. The most common thing is something like this. The person has 20 valid completed tasks and 195 in progress or 75 valid and 300 in progress. Basically it looks like people got many times more tasks than they could complete during the Pentathlon. I also noted that I couldn't see the computer name or team for people that had their info hidden. I don't think it is really any team trying to stop another team, it is just that a bunch of people have many many more tasks than they can complete by the ending time.


If someone was "cheating" there would be a large percentage of tasks completed by other members of the same team versus other teams. It would look like what you are seeing but the completed tasks would be selective, versus paused ones holding completion for other teams. Since this whole thing is for epeen I don't see the point anyway, and I don't know how I would check that or even care.


----------



## LarsL

The sprint project is named [email protected] now we need to make a choice


----------



## PR-Imagery

249k tasks ready to send but onlyi one of my rigs are getting any.


----------



## Genesis1984

[email protected] was my first boinc project!









It seems that bunkering won't be as effective with LHC. Someone posted in the chat on the pent website that you're limited to downloading up to 3 times your cpu core count. On my laptop (dual core) I was only allowed to download 4 tasks when the event log read that "This computer has reached a limit on tasks in progress."


----------



## TechCrazy

Alright OP is updated with LHC.

Make sure you are using the correct link because there is another project that LHC is in the title.

You want [email protected]


----------



## Sethy666

Ahhh.

I keep getting this error: *Fatal error: Call to undefined function recaptcha_get_head_extra() in /share/data/project/sixtrack/html/user/create_account_form.php on line 41*

Any ideas?

Using Windows.


----------



## TechCrazy

How are you signing up? I added project using the boinc client and had no problems signing up last night.


----------



## spdaimon

Isn't LHC the one that can use up to 12GB a thread? So if you thought yoyo's ecm was bad... I also remember that I had a hard time finishing tasks because you can't shut down in the middle.









Don't get me wrong, not all of the jobs will use 12GB. Its the reason why I put 32GB in my one rig, granted that is still not enough for 8 cores, but thats what the board maxes at.


----------



## magic8192

There is vLHCathome and [email protected] Classic which one is it? I am guessing it is [email protected] Classic

I am going to crunch LHC until I run out of tasks and then go back to yoyo.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> How are you signing up? I added project using the boinc client and had no problems signing up last night.


Tried signing up through the webpage... got that error. Then I signed up via client and it stated it was successful but the project hasn't shown up on the project tab in Boinc manager.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Isn't LHC the one that can use up to 12GB a thread? So if you thought yoyo's ecm was bad... I also remember that I had a hard time finishing tasks because you can't shut down in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, not all of the jobs will use 12GB. Its the reason why I put 32GB in my one rig, granted that is still not enough for 8 cores, but thats what the board maxes at.


I'm running the LHC tasks on my i7 and I only have 8GB of RAM. No problems running 7 tasks with a completion time of around 35 minutes and RAM usage doesn't seem any different from WCG. I've stopped them from uploading via the Hosts file so I have no idea if they will validate okay though


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> [email protected] was my first boinc project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that bunkering won't be as effective with LHC. Someone posted in the chat on the pent website that you're limited to downloading up to 3 times your cpu core count. On my laptop (dual core) I was only allowed to download 4 tasks when the event log read that "This computer has reached a limit on tasks in progress."


It stopped me at 16 tasks with a 4 core.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I'm running the LHC tasks on my i7 and I only have 8GB of RAM. No problems running 7 tasks with a completion time of around 35 minutes and RAM usage doesn't seem any different from WCG. I've stopped them from uploading via the Hosts file so I have no idea if they will validate okay though


Oops. I'm thinking of the Lattice project.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Isn't LHC the one that can use up to 12GB a thread? So if you thought yoyo's ecm was bad... I also remember that I had a hard time finishing tasks because you can't shut down in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, not all of the jobs will use 12GB. Its the reason why I put 32GB in my one rig, granted that is still not enough for 8 cores, but thats what the board maxes at.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running the LHC tasks on my i7 and I only have 8GB of RAM. No problems running 7 tasks with a completion time of around 35 minutes and RAM usage doesn't seem any different from WCG. I've stopped them from uploading via the Hosts file so I have no idea if they will validate okay though
Click to expand...

Whats the url? Had a look in the client_state file but that didn't seem to work.

One of my rigs keeps giving me this, have removed and readded, reset, restart, rebooted, nothing.

13/05/2015 09:37:41 | [email protected] 1.0 | update requested by user
13/05/2015 09:37:45 | [email protected] 1.0 | Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
13/05/2015 09:37:45 | [email protected] 1.0 | Requesting new tasks for CPU and miner_asic and NVIDIA GPU
13/05/2015 09:37:47 | [email protected] 1.0 | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
13/05/2015 09:37:47 | [email protected] 1.0 | Invalid or missing account key. To fix, remove and add this project .

*I'll just let that one plug away at yoyo and switch the 4p to LHC when the queue of yoyos are done


----------



## Finrond

Make sure if you sign up for [email protected] via the BoincManager that you then go to the website, log in, and join the overclock.net team.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Your account page should automatically open anyway if you go through manager and prompts to change the default username and choose a team


----------



## scubadiver59

Is it too late to jump in during the last six (seven?) days?

I've been watching the thread and was wondering if you guys need some more help?

I can spin up the following tonight:

E5-4650 (64t) 4P 64GB RAM Linux (I can add another 64GB RAM if needed)
E5-4640 (64t) 4P 64GB RAM Linux
6176SE (48c) 4P 64GB RAM Linux
6166HE (24c) 2P 32GB RAM Linux
5930k w/ 5x GTX-970 32GB RAM Windoze
2600k w/GTX-980 16GB RAM Windoze
2600k w/GTX-970 16GB RAM Windoze
3750 w/GTX-970 16GB RAM Windoze

The dog is still undergoing chemo, but I think I can swing a week of BOINC'ing.

So, if you can use me...


----------



## magic8192

We are currently in sole ownership of 8th with Meisterkuehler.de Team dropping into 9th after losing position in yoyo.

We are steady at 14th with no takeovers in sight for World Community Grid. The mad Russians are behind us and there have been rumblings of a large bunker, but that is all to be determined.

[email protected] is very competitive. Old video cards have been reinstalled and overclocks have been increased for the final push of [email protected] Even with all of that we are slowly losing ground. The competition will be decided by very narrow margins. The Czech National Team cemented their position in 4th with an 8 million point bunker last night and Team China has cemented their position in fifth with a steady and substantial increase in their output. L'Alliance Francophone has passed us for 6th and has opened up a 1 mil point gap overnight. It looks grim for overclock.net, but the points have been very fluid, so there is still hope and this morning we have slowly closed on them.

[email protected] is a defensive effort and we are currently in 9th. We are not so far behind Meisterkuehler.de Team and beating them in yoyo would help our overall position. The announcement of the sprint seems to have helped somewhat with holding off Ukraine and BOINC.Italy, but there is work to be done holding them off.

[email protected] has been announced for the sprint and bunkering will be tough because there seems to be very strict limits on the tasks per cpu.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Is it too late to jump in during the last six (seven?) days?
> 
> I've been watching the thread and was wondering if you guys need some more help?
> 
> I can spin up the following tonight:
> 
> E5-4650 (64t) 4P 64GB RAM Linux (I can add another 64GB RAM if needed)
> E5-4640 (64t) 4P 64GB RAM Linux
> 6176SE (48c) 4P 64GB RAM Linux
> 6166HE (24c) 2P 32GB RAM Linux
> 5930k w/ 5x GTX-970 32GB RAM Windoze
> 2600k w/GTX-980 16GB RAM Windoze
> 2600k w/GTX-970 16GB RAM Windoze
> 3750 w/GTX-970 16GB RAM Windoze
> 
> The dog is still undergoing chemo, but I think I can swing a week of BOINC'ing.
> 
> So, if you can use me...


WooHoo! Einstein ends at 7:00 p.m. CST tonight, so.... that might not be worth too much, but we can use help with yoyo!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Is it too late to jump in during the last six (seven?) days?
> 
> I've been watching the thread and was wondering if you guys need some more help?
> 
> I can spin up the following tonight:
> 
> E5-4650 (64t) 4P 64GB RAM Linux (I can add another 64GB RAM if needed)
> E5-4640 (64t) 4P 64GB RAM Linux
> 6176SE (48c) 4P 64GB RAM Linux
> 6166HE (24c) 2P 32GB RAM Linux
> 5930k w/ 5x GTX-970 32GB RAM Windoze
> 2600k w/GTX-980 16GB RAM Windoze
> 2600k w/GTX-970 16GB RAM Windoze
> 3750 w/GTX-970 16GB RAM Windoze
> 
> The dog is still undergoing chemo, but I think I can swing a week of BOINC'ing.
> 
> So, if you can use me...


We sure could use help on yoyo and upcoming LHC, Einstein is almost over already and catching up someone on WCG seems unlikely


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Is it too late to jump in during the last six (seven?) days?
> 
> I've been watching the thread and was wondering if you guys need some more help?
> 
> I can spin up the following tonight:
> 
> E5-4650 (64t) 4P 64GB RAM Linux (I can add another 64GB RAM if needed)
> E5-4640 (64t) 4P 64GB RAM Linux
> 6176SE (48c) 4P 64GB RAM Linux
> 6166HE (24c) 2P 32GB RAM Linux
> 5930k w/ 5x GTX-970 32GB RAM Windoze
> 2600k w/GTX-980 16GB RAM Windoze
> 2600k w/GTX-970 16GB RAM Windoze
> 3750 w/GTX-970 16GB RAM Windoze










Welp. That's dedication. Yeah, um, the help would be much appreciated.

Quote:


> The dog is still undergoing chemo, but I think I can swing a week of BOINC'ing.
> 
> So, if you can use me...










I'm sorry man. How's he doing?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> [email protected] was my first boinc project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that bunkering won't be as effective with LHC. Someone posted in the chat on the pent website that you're limited to downloading up to 3 times your cpu core count. On my laptop (dual core) I was only allowed to download 4 tasks when the event log read that "This computer has reached a limit on tasks in progress."


I have ~230 tasks for 48 threads.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welp. That's dedication. Yeah, um, the help would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry man. How's *he* doing?


She...

Looks like mammary cancer has moved into her lungs. We changed protocols to address that issue, after seeing multiple spots on x-rays of the lungs develop over a few weeks, but we won't know if the protocol change was effective until tomorrow when I bring her back to the vet for a checkup and/or further chemo. If the spots have multiplied further, we're probably near the end and probably won't treat again.

That aside, I myself have been having rampant PVCs since last week and now I'm going in for a nuclear stress test this coming Monday, a sonogram of my heart on Tuesday, and I'll probably have to wear a Holter Monitor on Saturday/Sunday of next week.

If it isn't one thing it's another...


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> She...
> 
> Looks like mammary cancer has moved into her lungs. We changed protocols to address that issue, after seeing multiple spots on x-rays of the lungs develop over a few weeks, but we won't know if the protocol change was effective until tomorrow when I bring her back to the vet for a checkup and/or further chemo. If the spots have multiplied further, we're probably near the end and probably won't treat again.
> 
> That aside, I myself have been having rampant PVCs since last week and now I'm going in for a nuclear stress test this coming Monday, a sonogram of my heart on Tuesday, and I'll probably have to wear a Holter Monitor on Saturday/Sunday of next week.
> 
> If it isn't one thing it's another...


Hoping for the best for you and your dog.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> That aside, I myself have been having rampant PVCs since last week and now I'm going in for a nuclear stress test this coming Monday, a sonogram of my heart on Tuesday, and I'll probably have to wear a Holter Monitor on Saturday/Sunday of next week.
> 
> If it isn't one thing it's another...


Ouch, hoping for the best for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> We are currently is sole ownership of 8th with Meisterkuehler.de Team dropping into 9th after losing position in yoyo.
> 
> We are steady at 14th with no takeovers in sight for World Community Grid. The mad Russians are behind us and there have been rumblings of a large bunker, but that is all to be determined.
> 
> [email protected] is very competitive. Old video cards have been reinstalled and overclocks have been increased for the final push of [email protected] Even with all of that we are slowly losing ground. The competition will be decided by very narrow margins. The Czech National Team cemented their position in 4th with an 8 million point bunker last night and Team China has cemented their position in fifth with a steady and substantial increase in their output. L'Alliance Francophone has passed us for 6th and has opened up a 1 mil point gap overnight. It looks grim for overclock.net, but the points have been very fluid, so there is still hope and this morning we have slowly closed on them.
> 
> [email protected] is a defensive effort and we are currently in 9th. We are not so far behind Meisterkuehler.de Team and beating them in yoyo would help our overall position. The announcement of the sprint seems to have helped somewhat with holding off Ukraine and BOINC.Italy, but there is work to be done holding them off.
> 
> [email protected] has been announced for the sprint and bunkering will be tough because there seems to be very strict limits on the tasks per cpu.


If OCN ran the Pentathlon you could be the announcer haha


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I have ~230 tasks for 48 threads.


I'm not sure how large the limit is and I don't have a lot of time to go searching for it on forums or wherever (this is finals week). I let my laptop use both cores and was able to have up to 8 tasks downloaded before my limit was reached. It didn't matter what my work buffer was. On my desktop (4 cores) I was only able to download 16 wu's.

On a side note I accidentally downloaded 50 more yoyo tasks that I will never be able to finish...


----------



## Finrond

Hey scuba,

Sorry to hear about your woes, I hope it all works out in the end!

Yes, we could very well use your crunching power, either in [email protected] or LHC when it starts. Any help would be appreciated, and with that kind of crunch power it would be a great boon to our quest.

Thanks!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Hey scuba,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your woes, I hope it all works out in the end!
> 
> Yes, we could very well use your crunching power, either in [email protected] or LHC when it starts. Any help would be appreciated, and with that kind of crunch power it would be a great boon to our quest.
> 
> Thanks!


Ergo, I will fire everything up later this evening


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> If OCN ran the Pentathlon you could be the announcer haha


Just having fun


----------



## TechCrazy

You got to be kidding. I have a yoyo wu that is 51000% progress, been crunching for 24hrs now.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> You got to be kidding. I have a yoyo wu that is 51000% progress, been crunching for 24hrs now.


Let it run it will finish, at least your estimated completion times have not gone berserk. All mine are reading like 60 hours and BM stops downloading work units even with spare cores to run on.


----------



## bfromcolo

I am really disappointed at the number of pending Einstein work units I still have, I would have thought other teams would have released their stored work by now and some of those would have completed. Maybe this next hour will be very interesting.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I am up to 164 now pending. This is getting kind of a pain on the wait.

Anyway, I going to soon have the 1090T go full out on yoyo and LHC since the other three cores will be freed from feeding the 980.
Plus the i7 will have two of its threads back as well.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Last I checked was something like 40+ for me pending as well, although I haven't checked since this morning.


----------



## TechCrazy

Alright Einstein is over

*Swimming (CPU): [email protected]*

Starts: 5/10

Ends: 5/17

*Project Support Thread*

*Sprint (CPU): **[email protected] Sixtrack*

Starts: 5/16
Ends: 5/19

*Project Support Thread*

*Marathon* *(CPU)*: *World Community Grid*

Starts: 5/5

Ends: 5/19

*Project Support Thread*


----------



## AlphaC

I'm guessing once LHC starts we crunch it til the end (since WCG has a huge gap)?



edit: see also WCG page


----------



## Sethy666

Finally... all signed up to LHC now. :/


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> You got to be kidding. I have a yoyo wu that is 51000% progress, been crunching for 24hrs now.


I would kill it, muon tasks aren't supposed to go over 100%, only the evo tasks will do that normally.


----------



## Finrond

So far since the start of the Pentathlon our team has moved up (in overall points as a team, not pentathlon) 3 spots in WCG, 1 spot in yoyo, and 1 spot in Einstein. Good work everyone!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Hoping the rains hold off, had to shutdown my rigs last night cuz of closed windows and heat


----------



## Ithanul

Thought it was going to rain here this week, but all the clouds disappeared. O well, at least the humidity is not 60-70%+ in the trailer, so I ain't going to complain about that.


----------



## magic8192

We are in sole ownership of 8th overall again, with Meisterkuehler.de Team dropping into 9th after losing position in world community grid.

World Community Grid continues and we are steady at 14th with no takeovers in sight from below or above.

[email protected] is over and we finished 7th. We were competitive for 5th and 6th place, but couldn't match Team China or L'Alliance Francophone. We did make a strong showing, but I think many of us were expecting more.

[email protected] is the focus for now and we are currently in 9th. We are not far behind Meisterkuehler.de Team and beating them in yoyo would help our overall position. Yoyo will be the main focus until LHC starts.


----------



## spdaimon

I got a handful of threads working on WCG to just help maintain our position, but I thinking going full LHC once I finish up my yoyo units. Or should I stay on yoyo until the end? Now that Einstein has ending I can fire up two more rigs for an additional 24 threads. Hopefully that won't trip the power again. If I wasn't hobbling around on crutches, I'd have them moved to another part of the house that I know has another circuit separate from this one. just bad timing on my part. If I had money, I'd pay to have a transfer switch put in and maybe a 40-50A circuit to my computer 'workroom'. Maybe I should start a Fundme for it? lol. Got my medical bills to worry about and now my wedding. Always something as scuba said.









Yoyo units are all over the place, just like thier name sake. I have been mostly crunching Muon and ECM units because they seem to be the most credits/time. EVO does more but takes 10hrs to complete at least from what I've seen. Unfornutely, ECM has been 2.5 to 10 hours to complete. Average for me has been about 3 hrs.

@scubadiver59 Best wishes for you and your girl!


----------



## magic8192

We should go full LHC.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> We should go full LHC.


Yep, but check to see if other teams yoyo production drops, might have an opportunity to take a position with out much effort.


----------



## PR-Imagery

About two thirds of the way through my LHC, I'll probably be through them all around midday tomorrow


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> About two thirds of the way through my LHC, I'll probably be through them all around midday tomorrow


Were you able to download a large amount to process upfront? It looks like it limited to 4x core count when I tried.


----------



## dman811

I think he said 230 on his 48 Core 4P.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I think the 4p downloaded about 200 tasks, a couple completed and uploaded tho before I suspended communication.

They're taking between 6 and 9 hours to complete at 2Ghz on 6100 series Opterons and 30m to 5 hours on a i5-3550p.

I wonder if ncpus tag would trick it into getting more units


----------



## Ithanul

Well the i7 is still munching on yoyos, but for some dang reason the 1090T can't get any.


----------



## SuperSluether

I made sure I joined the Overclock.net team for LHC. Don't want to make that mistake again...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> I made sure I joined the Overclock.net team for LHC. Don't want to make that mistake again...


We're not too upset if you're a freelancer. Now, if you're a backstabber who joins another team?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've switched my 3 computers over to yoyo as we look safe with WCG. I thought that the Muon tasks were the shortest? They seem to be taking around 10 hours on my i7!
Is everyone else getting similar times and do any of the other sub-projects give a better points to time ratio?
I've got LHC tasks ready to upload on all 3 computers but not many due to the restrictions


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> We're not too upset if you're a freelancer. Now, if you're a backstabber who joins another team?


No, I mean because it was a new project. When I signed up for malaria control, I forgot to join the team.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Ok, can confirm setting ncpu will force LHC to download more tasks.

ncpu 12 got me 48 tasks on my i5 and with 7 days to complete before timeout; plenty of time to get them all completed.

*got much less on the 4p before, was more like 170


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Ok, can confirm setting ncpu will force LHC to download more tasks.
> 
> ncpu 12 got me 48 tasks on my i5 and with 7 days to complete before timeout; plenty of time to get them all completed.
> 
> *got much less on the 4p before, was more like 170


Good idea here. I put this in my cc_config and I'll see what happens when the project has more tasks available.


----------



## Finrond

Make sure to keep up some work with yoyo, Meisterkeuhler might be switching focus on WCG (They've dropped a couple spots in the last few days). There might be a really great opportunity for a steal.


----------



## magic8192

*Overall*
We are still in sole ownership of 8th. Meisterkuehler.de has dropped even further behind after losing another position in world community grid. Team 2ch is a wild card, they are below us and that is only because of their poor overall strategy. If team 2ch ever decides they are far enough ahead in world community grid they could easily threaten us by bettering their position in yoyo or LHC.

*World Community Grid*
We are steady at 14th with no takeovers in sight from below or above.

*YoYo*
We are currently in 9th and competitive with meisterkuehler.de team for 8th . The are putting good effort into yoyo to stay ahead of us and it has left them open in world community grid. Boinc.Italy and Ukraine could threaten us from below, but they currently seem to be concentrating on World Community Grid.

*LHC*
This project starts this evening at 7:00 p.m. CST and everyone needs to get ready for the maximum effort at the outset. We can seek out targets of opportunity once LHC starts.


----------



## Ithanul

Dang it, seems nasty thunderstorms are rolling in today. May have to shut a rig down here if it gets to nasty.


----------



## spdaimon

Finishing up my last dozen or so yoyo tasks in the next few hours. Then ready to unleash LHC tonight.


----------



## PR-Imagery

And finished all my tasks with an average run time of 2.5 hours, good thing I grabbed more yoyos


----------



## Zeddicus

I've got everything on LHC now. Looks like the ncpu flag isn't needed. Just got over 200 WUs without it.


----------



## Sethy666

Crunching away on LHCs


----------



## MaybeDerek

Can no longer upload WCG WU's







something up with my connection probably.


----------



## SuperSluether

Switched off of WCG, now running full speed ahead on LHC! I hope everything is running okay, because I seem to be getting runtimes ranging from a few minutes to almost an hour.


----------



## PR-Imagery

It varies wildly, I've seen 8minutes to 10 hours on the same system


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, here too. Seems each one is different.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> It varies wildly, I've seen 8minutes to 10 hours on the same system


That's good to know. My first 20 work units all ran for 40 - 45 minutes and then the next 8 have been going all night at around 8 hours!


----------



## spdaimon

We're so close on yoyo to taking 8th, about 200K, but I don't think we'll get there by tonight...

I got one rig still working on yoyo, the rest on LHC. I noticed yesterday I was able to 168 work units on my hexacore, but the day before I was only able to get 32 on my i7s..


----------



## mm67

I have few last yoyo's running, most of cpus are switching to LHC as yoyo units run out


----------



## PR-Imagery

I have all my cores on yoyo as well

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> We're so close on yoyo to taking 8th, about 200K, but I don't think we'll get there by tonight...
> 
> I got one rig still working on yoyo, the rest on LHC. I noticed yesterday I was able to 168 work units on my hexacore, but the day before I was only able to get 32 on my i7s..


Seems they've lifted the limit.


----------



## magic8192

*Overall*
We have moved down to 10th overall. This is due to the good start in the sprint of Ukraine and [H]ard|OCP.

*World Community Grid*
We are steady at 14th with no takeovers in sight from below or above.

*YoYo*
We are currently in 9th. [H]ard|OCP is charging hard on us, but they won't have enough time to overtake us in the time left and we will be unable to overtake Meisterkuehler.de Team in the time left

*LHC*
We are in 12th and we may have an opportunity to overtake Meisterkuehler.de Team if we work at it.


----------



## mm67

Unless situation with WCG changes I will keep 56 threads on LHC and 12 threads on WCG for remaining two days


----------



## spdaimon

Geez. Seems like LHC has 4 wingmen. No wonder the 10 hr WUs are still pending. Well, I got all 72 threads working on LHC. Doubled my score overnight...lol... Started at 10,000, now a few points shy of 20,000. Woohoo.


----------



## magic8192

*Overall*
We have moved up to 9th overall. This is due to Ukraine losing position in LHC overnight. Our only hope of getting 8th overall is if [H]ard|OCP loses more position in LHC. At the moment that does not seem likely. They are pushing very hard in LHC.

*World Community Grid*
We are steady at 14th. [email protected] is beginning to push, but they are still far enough behind that we can continue LHC for now.

*YoYo*
We finished in 9th. [H]ard|OCP was pushing hard to overtake us, but our lead was too large for them. It was their late effort in Yoyo that helped move them ahead of us overall.

*LHC*
We have overtaken Meisterkuehler.de Team for 11th. We will have to continue pushing hard on LHC to maintain 11th.


----------



## spdaimon

First causality of the Penathlon..my Xeon X5650 died. It was offline a few hours before I noticed. Luckily I had a i7-920 that I kept as a spare to flash these boards, so I'm short a few threads. Just glad it wasn't the R3E..I'd cry.


----------



## Ithanul

Ouch, I definitely be a bit upset. So far I been lucky to not have any hardware die on me yet during such events. Now if it a really old piece of hardware I just use it as a excuse to get new hardware.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> First causality of the Penathlon..my Xeon X5650 died. It was offline a few hours before I noticed. Luckily I had a i7-920 that I kept as a spare to flash these boards, so I'm short a few threads. Just glad it wasn't the R3E..I'd cry.


Noooo, that sucks man. What happened? Too much vCore? At least they are easy to come by and cost little nowadays.
Could have been worse though, could have been the motherboard that went poof!

8400 credits in LHC so far, I bet the run times would be much faster with a newer CPU. 8400 credits seems like a drop in the bucket points-wise. Oh well, I'll run it on ten threads for the remainder of the Pent.


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, how much does a decent Xeon CPU and mobo run for? Also, how is power draw as well? Really want to later on get one of those or a Intel E series CPU for the folder/BOINC rig so I have more cores.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Westmere-EP is $200 for 2x6 cores and a board. RAM, PSU, a cheap GPU possibly, and a drive are extra. Look at a pair of X5650s and Supermicro's Twin U boards.


----------



## bfromcolo

24 hours to go, looking at relative positions of the teams in WCG and LHC it looks like we could end up anywhere from 8th to 10th overall. So no time to stop crunching those LHC.

53% of my LHC completed work is validation pending.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, how much does a decent Xeon CPU and mobo run for? Also, how is power draw as well? Really want to later on get one of those or a Intel E series CPU for the folder/BOINC rig so I have more cores.


Don't go modern, you'll spend way more than you want to.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Noooo, that sucks man. What happened? Too much vCore? At least they are easy to come by and cost little nowadays.
> Could have been worse though, could have been the motherboard that went poof!
> 
> 8400 credits in LHC so far, I bet the run times would be much faster with a newer CPU. 8400 credits seems like a drop in the bucket points-wise. Oh well, I'll run it on ten threads for the remainder of the Pent.


No idea, I had it stock because one core was running hot when I had it at 4ghz under 1.35v. Think I'll replace it with a X5675. Much cheaper now. For now, the 920 is keeping it going. I have my gaming laptop crunching too...got 79 threads now I think. But like someone said I got half waiting for validation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, how much does a decent Xeon CPU and mobo run for? Also, how is power draw as well? Really want to later on get one of those or a Intel E series CPU for the folder/BOINC rig so I have more cores.


These Westmeres run about $60-120 and draw 95W on most models, a few are the older Nelhem 130W. A decent board ... I got my P6X58D-E for $160 about 9 months ago, the R3E was a quite a bit more. You can make a decent folder rig for the cost of a 4930K processor.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Nehalem-EX is even cheaper. Eight cores, I think, and up to eight sockets per board on LGA-1567. Like, I'm pretty sure I've seen some for $20 per CPU.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Noooo, that sucks man. What happened? Too much vCore? At least they are easy to come by and cost little nowadays.
> Could have been worse though, could have been the motherboard that went poof!
> 
> 8400 credits in LHC so far, I bet the run times would be much faster with a newer CPU. 8400 credits seems like a drop in the bucket points-wise. Oh well, I'll run it on ten threads for the remainder of the Pent.


But.... 8400 credits is all that separates us and the team behind us. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mm67

I don't really understand why Meisterkuehlers still try to fight with us in LHC anyway, if they had given up on that day before they would have lost 3 points in LHC like they now have anyway but they could probably have used those freed up cpus to make 6 points in WCG which would have brought them to a tie situation with us in overall points


----------



## magic8192

*Overall*
We are still in 9th overall. Ukraine has lost more position in LHC overnight. [H]ard|OCP has maintained 4th in LHC and will stay ahead of us overall.

*World Community Grid*
We are steady at 14th. [email protected] is pushing harder from behind, but they won't have enough to pass us.

*LHC*
The fight for 11th will go down to the wire. Meisterkuehler.de Team is right on us and the owner of 11th will be determined in the final hours.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I don't really understand why Meisterkuehlers still try to fight with us in LHC anyway, if they had given up on that day before they would have lost 3 points in LHC like they now have anyway but they could probably have used those freed up cpus to make 6 points in WCG which would have brought them to a tie situation with us in overall points


They could be bunkering. Surprises happen all the time!


----------



## TechCrazy

Under 9 hrs to finish


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've still got a high number of work units Pending Validation. 106 pending, 183 valid. So, over a third of completed work is not valid


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I've still got a high number of work units Pending Validation. 106 pending, 183 valid. So, over a third of completed work is not valid


Your doing better than me, 123 pending versus 85 valid.


----------



## mm67

681 LHC's waiting for validation


----------



## spdaimon

Dang! I only have 400 waiting.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Geesh - I think this was a bad choice of a project for the Pentathlon. We'd probably move up a place if all those work units got validated


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Geesh - I think this was a bad choice of a project for the Pentathlon. We'd probably move up a place if all those work units got validated


Unless all the other teams have the same % of work validating.

EDIT: LHC server is pooping itself, large bunker reported?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quite a number of aborted on my pending tasks as well.


----------



## SuperSluether

Well, I completed just over 300 tasks for LHC with about 48 waiting for validation. My last batch of work seems to be getting super long runtimes at about 6 hours, so I'm not sure if they'll validate in time.

Looks like LHC needs 4 wingmen for each task.







That's probably the holdup for validation.


----------



## bfromcolo

Looks like Meisterkuehler.de Team dropped a couple of bunkers and put us back into a tie for 9th.


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, got 125 waiting for validation too. Yeah, the 4 wingman deal really not helping out during this event.


----------



## AlphaC

LHC 5-way validations destroyed my LHC contribution...


----------



## Genesis1984

I think I have 54 LHC's pending validation.


----------



## spdaimon

Yeah, a bit of a pain in the rear. I got 380+ still waiting. They must have dropped a bunker or two, I swear I got as much credit in the last few hours as I did running all night. Now do I finish what I started and abort the rest? Still got days worth of WUs because I didn't tell it to stop downloading.

...got some Einstein validating too it seems...


----------



## Sethy666

I believe we are done... good job guys and girls!


----------



## Genesis1984

Looks like we ended in 9th overall. Good job everyone!

edit: and we tied with Meisterkuehler


----------



## Wolfsbora

Woo!! That was fun! 9th overall sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## Ithanul

So the Pentathlon is done now?

Seems first place is tied as well. This is sure interesting.


----------



## lanofsong

Hmm - it did not end at 5/19/15 23:59 GMT?


----------



## Ithanul

At least now I can get back to some folding. Though, I may allow the i7 do some BOINC projects at night time. Still got some tasks I need to finish out anyways.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hmm - it did not end at 5/19/15 23:59 GMT?


Nope its in UTC time. It ends 00:00 UTC. Its now 00:56 UTC. There is a link in the OP of each thread to a counter as well.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Nope its in UTC time. It ends 00:00 UTC. Its not 00:56 UTC. There is a link in the OP of each thread to a counter as well.


Thx for info.
Oh well, ended just shy of 99K points in marathon.

Great work all.









I will be more prepared next year.


----------



## dman811

I'll have more GPU horsepower going next year.


----------



## bfromcolo

Nearly 60% of my LHC tasks still pending validation, I guess these projects were picked by popular demand but it is really disappointing to have to wait days after an event is over to realize the points earned.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Uh, what happened to the individual points? DarkRyder's stats are gone.

EDIT: Well, irregardless. 98 643 credits in WCG over the past two weeks. Not bad!

But also not great. Man, CPU projects do not earn a whole lot of points. Milkyway has earned about 75% of my total credit, and I've only been crunching that since November. (And I stopped at the end of March!)


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Nearly 60% of my LHC tasks still pending validation, I guess these projects were picked by popular demand but it is really disappointing to have to wait days after an event is over to realize the points earned.


I will agree that LHC might have been better assigned to a longer duration discipline, to allow for the validation issues to be less of a factor.


----------



## granno21

Well I had to focus on just WCG this Pentathlon, but I hope I made I a dent with 121,000

Doesn't seem like a lot compared to GPU tasks


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Well I had to focus on just WCG this Pentathlon, but I hope I made I a dent with 121,000
> 
> Doesn't seem like a lot compared to GPU tasks


Ehh it doesn't really make any sense to compare points between projects anyways







but of course less is computed by a CPU than a GPU if it would work with that application


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

GPUs are incredibly powerful when it comes to floating-point calculations. If you spent $50 000 for an 8x18-core Haswell-EX system, you'd manage 32 single-precision floating-point operations per core per cycle. 8*18*32*2.3GHz = 10.6TFLOPS for the whole system. Alternatively, a couple Quadro K6000s or FirePro W8100s will run for $12 000 and $3000, respectively, for roughly the same scale of FLOPS. GeForce and Radeon cards might also work for a budget, sub-$1000 system instead, especially for single-precision.

But GPUs are dumb. They just can't do everything a CPU can. Fermi was the "smartest" GPU in recent years, competing against AMD's "dumb" TeraScale, but Nvidia also went with big, dumb cores when they introduced Kepler.


----------



## magic8192

*Overall*
We finished in 9th tied with Meisterkuehler.de Team. Their last minute effort in LHC and World Community Grid was enough to tie us.

*World Community Grid*
We finished in 14th. [email protected] never really was a threat.

*LHC*
Meisterkuehler.de Team won the fight for 11th and managed to use that to tie us in the overall stats.

*Final Thoughts*
We were competitive in the GPU competition and with a little more participation we could compete for a medal n the GPU section of the pentathlon. I look forward to the next pentathlon.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Nehalem-EX is even cheaper. Eight cores, I think, and up to eight sockets per board on LGA-1567. Like, I'm pretty sure I've seen some for $20 per CPU.


There are always discussions like this after the pentathlon. I bought my 4P after the last pentathlon.







I have been considering a new machine and looking at LGA-1567. The problem is the price of the board, not the chips. I have only been able to find a board for around $2000. Even used boards are very expensive.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> The problem is the price of the board, not the chips. I have only been able to find a board for around $2000. Even used boards are very expensive.


Yuck, you're right. Still, $900 for a board and 32 cores isn't too bad. Of course, for that price, you could also grab four 12-core Westmere-EP systems instead, so... The problem I have with the platform is that, while Nehalem-EX is dirt cheap, Westmere-EX is still stupidly expensive and even something like Ivy-EP is going to be the same price or cheaper.

Well poop. I got cashy-moneys for graduation, I've got a Vishera system that I don't really care about that can fetch, like, some money, and I'm afraid that the HAF Stackers might go out of production soon. Shoebox Server might be a thing then.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Yuck, you're right. Still, $900 for a board and 32 cores isn't too bad. Of course, for that price, you could also grab four 12-core Westmere-EP systems instead, so... The problem I have with the platform is that, while Nehalem-EX is dirt cheap, Westmere-EX is still stupidly expensive and even something like Ivy-EP is going to be the same price or cheaper.
> 
> Well poop. I got cashy-moneys for graduation, I've got a Vishera system that I don't really care about that can fetch, like, some money, and I'm afraid that the HAF Stackers might go out of production soon. Shoebox Server might be a thing then.


Was looking at Westmere-EX lol. The sticker price is higher, but the lower power bill makes it easier to live with.


----------



## Finrond

There are AMD 4p's on ebay for like $500 (mobo and cpu only) 36 cores for 500 isnt bad. The memory isn't cheap though, if you wanted to populate all 4 channels / cpu you're looking at another 600-650.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> There are AMD 4p's on ebay for like $500 (mobo and cpu only) 36 cores for 500 isnt bad. The memory isn't cheap though, if you wanted to populate all 4 channels / cpu you're looking at another 600-650.


I need to look up the performance/watt for the various systems. I will probably just upgrade my current 4P rig. I had problems in yoyo because I don't have but 16GB of memory and problems in malaria control because the hard drive couldn't keep up. I also had problems updating the config files from a remote desktop via teamviewer on a phone. I can't directly run teamviewer on the 4P because they think it is a commercial system.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Was looking at Westmere-EX lol. The sticker price is higher, but the lower power bill makes it easier to live with.


How big was the efficiency boost from 45nm to 32nm? Performance gains weren't too good, but that's typical of Intel when they do their die shrinks. I guess that makes it sort-of acceptable that Broadwell and Cannonlake aren't making it to mainstream desktops (if I understood the recent roadmaps correctly) since Haswell and Skylake, respectively, are close enough.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I need to look up the performance/watt for the various systems. I will probably just upgrade my current 4P rig. I had problems in yoyo because I don't have but 16GB of memory and problems in malaria control because the hard drive couldn't keep up. I also had problems updating the config files from a remote desktop via teamviewer on a phone. I can't directly run teamviewer on the 4P because they think it is a commercial system.


Westmere is pretty competitive with Abu Dhabi (dual-die Piledriver) in multithreaded performance, but that's it. Hopefully Zen finally fixes singlethreaded issues, and, since it seems to share a lot of designs with Jaguar, it should be pretty efficient on 14nm. Probably not as good as Cannonlake of course, but again, Intel has been going Mobile -> Desktop -> Server with several months between releases so Zen might be competing with Skylake-EP after all.

What are you running now? 4x8 = 32 Sandy Bridge cores? That's, uh, not too shabby. 4x10 or 4x12 Ivy Bridge cores are the next best things, but I'm honestly not sure an upgrade is worth it. Not now at least, since Ivy is still new enough that it costs too much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> There are AMD 4p's on ebay for like $500 (mobo and cpu only) 36 cores for 500 isnt bad. The memory isn't cheap though, if you wanted to populate all 4 channels / cpu you're looking at another 600-650.


I already know what motherboard(s) I want. For LGA-1366, it's the X8DTT boards. Those are proprietary form-factors. Imagine mITX, but stretch it out to fit a second socket. For AMD, the dual-socket G34 H8DGT boards are effectively the same. The problem is that those boards alone cost more than an entire Westmere-EP system, _and_ the CPUs are slower and cost more!

So I think I'll skip AMD. We'll see what Zen has to offer, but for now, Westmere-EP's price can not be beaten. Abu Dhabi supports some newer instruction sets, but those aren't really used in BOINC and therefore are of minimal concern.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> What are you running now? 4x8 = 32 Sandy Bridge cores? That's, uh, not too shabby. 4x10 or 4x12 Ivy Bridge cores are the next best things, but I'm honestly not sure an upgrade is worth it. Not now at least, since Ivy is still new enough that it costs too much..


Running 4 x 8 32 core Sandy Bridge right now. When I say upgrade, I mean more memory and better hard drives. Probably going to go 64G memory and an SSD. I was running an SSD, but it died and right now I am running a cheapo 1 TB sata drive. I may try a server grade SSD. Boinc running 64 processes beats the crap out of the hard drive.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Running 4 x 8 32 core Sandy Bridge right now. When I say upgrade, I mean more memory and better hard drives. Probably going to go 64G memory and an SSD. I was running an SSD, but it died and right now I am running a cheapo 1 TB sata drive. I may try a server grade SSD. Boinc running 64 processes beats the crap out of the hard drive.


Ya there are a couple projects that have a decent amount of reads and writes (I'm looking at you, Rosetta)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Running 4 x 8 32 core Sandy Bridge right now. When I say upgrade, I mean more memory and better hard drives. Probably going to go 64G memory and an SSD. I was running an SSD, but it died and right now I am running a cheapo 1 TB sata drive. I may try a server grade SSD. Boinc running 64 processes beats the crap out of the hard drive.


Lol, server drive. I wouldn't bother. Check PC Part Picker, sort by price per byte, and go for the cheapest ones. Crucial (sans V4), ADATA (sans SP600), Corsair, OCZ, and some others are all cheap and good up to around 1PB of writes before kicking the bucket. $100 or less for a quarter-terabyte.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Lol, server drive. I wouldn't bother. Check PC Part Picker, sort by price per byte, and go for the cheapest ones. Crucial (sans V4), ADATA (sans SP600), Corsair, OCZ, and some others are all cheap and good up to around 1PB of writes before kicking the bucket. $100 or less for a quarter-terabyte.


That is what I have been doing and I am on the third drive in about 1 year. 2 SSD and one standard sata drive have gone byebye. The current standard sata drive is not fast enough. I could only run about 40 malaria control tasks without the drive maxing out and slowing everything down.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> There are AMD 4p's on ebay for like $500 (mobo and cpu only) 36 cores for 500 isnt bad. The memory isn't cheap though, if you wanted to populate all 4 channels / cpu you're looking at another 600-650.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to look up the performance/watt for the various systems. I will probably just upgrade my current 4P rig. I had problems in yoyo because I don't have but 16GB of memory and problems in malaria control because the hard drive couldn't keep up. I also had problems updating the config files from a remote desktop via teamviewer on a phone. I can't directly run teamviewer on the 4P because they think it is a commercial system.
Click to expand...

SB-E and new Intel 2p > AMD 4p perf/w

That is indeed pretty annoying, I got my copy of WinServ through my uni. Windows RD works pretty well tho.


----------



## TechCrazy

Great job everyone and thank you for participating in this years pentathlon. Prizes will be sorted as soon as possible. Special thank you goes out to all the members that have helped with delegating when to switch projects.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> SB-E and new Intel 2p > AMD 4p perf/w
> 
> That is indeed pretty annoying, I got my copy of WinServ through my uni. Windows RD works pretty well tho.


I noticed that some of the new 2P 28 thread Haswell-EP systems outperform my 4P 64 thread SB-E system. The Haswell-EX 4P systems are jaw dropping.


----------



## Finrond

Ugh now y'all got me looking at 2P systems. You can get a couple of 6 core xeons + a motherboard off ebay for about $350 total. Thats really not bad at all.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

As I said earlier, take a look at some of Supermicro's X8DTT boards. They've only got a single PCIe slot, but a bunch of really good boards are $60-80. Pair it up with a couple $70ish X5650s - anything faster isn't really worth the extra cost - and six channels of DDR3 and you've got yourself a number cruncher for $300. Throw in a PSU and a drive for $400 total.


----------



## TechCrazy

http://www.overclock.net/t/1555503/tyan-thunder-s4989-si-opteron-partout


----------



## spdaimon

Sorry, not to change subject. I just saw that Supermicro made a consumer grade chassis. Last I dealt with Supermicro was my dual P3-550 gaming rig, lol. Think it had 32MB of RAM. Thinking it was a BX440 board. Maybe Supermicro is trying to enter the consumer ring now?


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> As I said earlier, take a look at some of Supermicro's X8DTT boards. They've only got a single PCIe slot, but a bunch of really good boards are $60-80. Pair it up with a couple $70ish X5650s - anything faster isn't really worth the extra cost - and six channels of DDR3 and you've got yourself a number cruncher for $300. Throw in a PSU and a drive for $400 total.


Those X5650's seem like the sweet spot for bang for the buck computing. I have seem a lot of Dell/HP servers on ebay based on these chips in the $600 ish range with dual processors, memory, PS case everything except hard drives and OS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1555503/tyan-thunder-s4989-si-opteron-partout


I think a dual X5650 would be faster and use less power than this 4P rig.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Sorry, not to change subject. I just saw that Supermicro made a consumer grade chassis. Last I dealt with Supermicro was my dual P3-550 gaming rig, lol. Think it had 32MB of RAM. Thinking it was a BX440 board. Maybe Supermicro is trying to enter the consumer ring now?


The Supermicro boards in the P3-550 days were pricey. It was hard to justify the extra cash when the Taiwanese boards cost less and had more features.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

http://www.fireprographics.com/experience/us/

So this is exciting. Newegg is selling W8100s (i.e. 8GB R9 290s with four times the DP engine) for $1015. With that rebate from AMD, the price is cut down to $507.50 and is the best value double-precision GPU out there, short of used 7900 cards.

I'll be honest, I'm a bit tempted to see if they'd pre-approve me. You know, for science.


----------



## spdaimon

Yeah. I think I paid about $200 for it back then. I remember because it was the most I paid for a board. I don't think the P4533T(?) that replaced it was that much. Remember RAMbus memory? I wasn't into overclocking, probably didn't even know what it was. I didn't start OCing until my E4300 on my P5N32-E SLI, which I still have btw, now with a Q6600 on it. I got the SuperMicro because I thought it was cool to have two processors. Second proc was probably dead weight most the time. I had to be running Windows 98 SE on it, I believe.


----------



## magic8192

The only machine I wish I still had is my old Dual P6 - Pentium Pro -Compaq Professional Workstation 5000. I pulled the heat sink off one time to reseat it after moving and the processor was huge! The computer case was a beast. You could use it to block up your car while changing the tire


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> http://www.fireprographics.com/experience/us/
> 
> So this is exciting. Newegg is selling W8100s (i.e. 8GB R9 290s with four times the DP engine) for $1015. With that rebate from AMD, the price is cut down to $507.50 and is the best value double-precision GPU out there, short of used 7900 cards.
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm a bit tempted to see if they'd pre-approve me. You know, for science.


You are giving me a hard time because I am considering dropping 7 or 8 hundred on an extra spicey v3 Xeon and you are considering dropping $500 on a graphics card that a 7900 series can compete with.







I understand why though. You are a citizen scientist! My coworkers call me a citizen scientist. Mostly to poke fun at me, but it seems oddly appropriate.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> You are giving me a hard time because I am considering dropping 7 or 8 hundred on an extra spicey v3 Xeon and you are considering dropping $500 on a graphics card that a 7900 series can compete with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand why though. You are a citizen scientist! My coworkers call me a citizen scientist. Mostly to poke fun at me, but it seems oddly appropriate.


I mean, realistically it'd be a better idea to grab a second 280 or 7950 or whatever instead and throw a waterloop on the whole system or at least GPUs. The W8100's stock cooler is less than stellar, and at 1080p, the extra 5GB aren't going to help much. I'd rather have 3584 well-cooled shaders than the equivalent of 5120 hot shaders anyway.

And that _still_ lets me grab a single-slot Nvidia card to put the Tri in Triumverate.







I hear the 970 has some nice single-slot designs available...

...I have so many projects I want to do but I don't have the money to do them. It's probably for the better since 14nm is so, so close, but I still want to do this!


----------



## dman811

Have prizes been drawn yet?


----------



## TechCrazy

Prizes have been drawn but not pm's. Went out of town for memorial weekend so they will be sent tonight.


----------



## DarkRyder

schweet!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Prizes have been drawn but not pm's. Went out of town for memorial weekend so they will be sent tonight.


Who won? suspense is too much


----------



## TechCrazy

Alright all but 3 pm's have been sent, have to look up stats before I can send so you still have a chance. Please reply asap I have been super busy at work.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Alright all but 3 pm's have been sent, have to look up stats before I can send so you still have a chance. Please reply asap I have been super busy at work.


didnt get my pm, better resend.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> didnt get my pm, better resend.


same here-still waiting


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> same here-still waiting


----------



## TechCrazy

I'm being informed of some changes so please be patient.


----------



## MaybeDerek

So no BGB this month?

Edit: YES WE ARE HAVING ONE WOOOOOO


----------



## TechCrazy

Wrong.


----------



## magic8192

I just picked up a dual LGA 1366 server on ebay to play around with. Damn the pentathlon


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I just picked up a dual LGA 1366 server on ebay to play around with. Damn the pentathlon


lol, gives you all kinds of new ideas..


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> lol, gives you all kinds of new ideas..


Yes it does. I picked up a supermicro 2u server. I might add a low profile 750ti card or two to it for fun. I still need a pair of X56xx cpu's.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Yes it does. I picked up a supermicro 2u server. I might add a low profile 750ti card or two to it for fun. I still need a pair of X56xx cpu's.


keep it up you might turn into tex1954


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> keep it up you might turn into tex1954


That man has more computing power than ever existed in 1954.









(Then again, so does my phone, but I'm trying to sound insightful dammit!)


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> keep it up you might turn into tex1954


750ti is OTW!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> That man has more computing power than ever existed in 1954.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Then again, so does my phone, but I'm trying to sound insightful dammit!)


My wife wants to know who gave me the X5650 Xeon idea and your name came to mind. I think she wants to kill someone


----------



## TechCrazy

Hey guys prize info has been collected and I'll send to enterprise tonight after work. Please read the following :

Cash prizes no longer require a request in PayPal, all you do is give me your PayPal email and enterprise will then send out prizes to those emails. So I strongly suggest you check your email you gave me and make sure it's correct.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> 750ti is OTW!
> My wife wants to know who gave me the X5650 Xeon idea and your name came to mind. I think she wants to kill someone


I think I'm partly responsible for that since I inspired the Unicorn in the first place. Your wife can kill the Unicorn though, unicorns weren't supposed to exist in the first place...


----------



## TechCrazy

If we all drink unicorn blood will we become stronger?


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I think I'm partly responsible for that since I inspired the Unicorn in the first place. Your wife can kill the Unicorn though, unicorns weren't supposed to exist in the first place...


She might need a list.

A coworker was talking about getting rid of his sabertooth X58 board and upgrading to haswell X99. I told him about the X56xx xeons and he got one. The X5650 averages about 50% increases in performance over his i7 950. Overclocks better, runs cooler and probably uses about the same amount of power.


----------



## TechCrazy

Hey guys with some changes with prizes we will still need you guys to make requests in paypal. Below is a guide please read because it has changed.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1557775/how-to-claim-for-overclock-net-cash-prizes#post_23963457


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Hey guys with some changes with prizes we will still need you guys to make requests in paypal. Below is a guide please read because it has changed.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1557775/how-to-claim-for-overclock-net-cash-prizes#post_23963457


Prize received


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Prize received


Mine too!


----------



## bfromcolo

I just realised I have a new Pentathlon badge! So now I have 2, but one seems a bit redundant. How long has that been there?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I just realised I have a new Pentathlon badge! So now I have 2, but one seems a bit redundant. How long has that been there?


There is a big Badge update underway, so you may have two badges for a little while.

I dug through all the old Pentathlon threads and created a master list, so that we have 2x, 3x, 4x, and a few 5x badges now.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Woohoo, the badges are going out!

Edit: has it been applied to everyone yet? I don't see one in my sig area.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Woohoo, the badges are going out!
> 
> Edit: has it been applied to everyone yet? I don't see one in my sig area.


The badges are being input manually. There are more than 140 new badges to issue, so it may take a little while for all of them to get updated. No time table for completion, but we will work on getting all of the new badges issued.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The badges are being input manually. There are more than 140 new badges to issue, so it may take a little while for all of them to get updated. No time table for completion, but we will work on getting all of the new badges issued.


Ah, no worries at all! Was mainly a curiosity thing


----------



## DarkRyder

we'll all get our badges soon enough


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> we'll all get our badges soon enough


Out of sheer curiosity, any word yet? ^_^


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity, any word yet? ^_^


Not sure why you don't have a badge yet.







I will figure it out and shoot you a PM once I know what's going on.


----------

